# The Keybearers (ooc)



## Serpion5

*A Brief Overview: *
The world is composed of three realms, being those of Light, Darkness and Nothing. The three exist in balance, and though for the most part this balance is sustained by the natural order of things, it is inevitable that every so often one or more realms will seek dominion of the others. 
The realm of light is not one entire realm, but rather a series of smaller worlds each one with its own natural laws and civilizations. They exist largely independent and unaware of each other, separated by the vast expanses of the Realm of Darkness. It can be likened in a way to an ocean littered with islands or a night sky dotted with stars. Only a few chosen and powerful individuals have the means to travel between worlds, and foremost among these are the Key Bearers. 
A living being inhabiting the realm of light is composed of a heart, mind and body. Only in unison can these three elements give rise to a human life, and loss of one results in death or a similarly undesirable fate. The body, simply enough, forms the physical vessel for the more incorporeal elements of heart and mind. The mind gives a human their sentience and their free will. From the heart a human draws their power and strength, but as well as being a source of power, it is also a source of weakness. For the heart is also the origin of all desire and it is this that the denizens of darkness seek to exploit. 
To those with enough strength to control it, the Darkness can be a powerful tool. But even the greatest cannot resist its predations indefinitely... 


*Setting:* 
The various worlds consisting the Realm of Light are a loose collection of smaller worlds floating isolated within the cosmos. Theoretically it could be argued that these all exist within the same universe, however the vast distances required to travel between them make voyages through the realm of darkness infinitely preferable to conventional travel. Travel is a high risk venture, and as such only the key bearers themselves are permitted to travel between worlds. Indeed such is this restriction maintained that in many of these worlds utter secrecy is enforced and the inhabitants dwell in ignorance of the true scope of things. 

For the most part, worlds relatively close to each other fall under the jurisdiction of one or more Key Bearer Temples. There are three main temples, each holding sway over a number of smaller temples spread throughout the regions of their domain. The three main Disciplines are as follows: 

*Temple of Light: *
Here are found the strictest adherents to the Path of Light. They hold that personal desire and ambition should be set aside and all goals should focus upon the betterment of others. They lead a life of the strictest discipline and constant training and meditation. Though they have the most proactive approach to maintaining the dominance of the Realm of Light, their often harsh means of dealing with even slight deviations from the path mean they are viewed almost with an air of fear, even by those under their protection. 
In battle, the Wielders of the Light are ferocious in attack and spare virtually no regard for their own defence. What magic they deign to use is oriented towards protection and restoration rather than attack. They will go to any means necessary to preserve the lives of others above their own.

*Temple of Darkness: *
Here is found the stark contrast to the practitioners of Light. These brave individuals pit their very hearts and souls against the allure of the Dark Realm in an attempt to bend it to their will. Wielders of the Dark Arts are among the most dangerous individuals ever to take up a keyblade, for if they succumb to the draw of darkness there is little to stop them from wreaking devastation and despair upon an ill prepared world to slake their newfound desires. Few will seek this path, and fewer still will ever truly master its power. In stark contrast to the selfless nature of the Path of Light, The Path of Darkness teaches that strength comes from passion and raw emotion. Hate and Rage are transformed into weapons of focus and power.
In battle, Wielders of Darkness unleash destructive magic and favour cautious offense over the brash nature of the Light Wielders. They will exploit any weakness and use any means necessary to achieve their goal. The predominant mindset is that despite the primary goal of protecting others, sacrifices will be made without hesitation if deemed necessary. 

*Temple of Balance: *
Viewed in equal measure as both the easiest and also the most dangerous path to follow, The Temple of Balance attempts to combine the strengths of Light and Dark. Often viewed as weaker by the other two due to their supposed inability to stay true to either other path, the disciples of Balance nonetheless carry themselves with the same sense of duty as the other two, seeking to maintain order and the stability of the Realm of Light. It is well noted however that the Temple of Balance has the highest rate of failure, as few have the ability to wield Light and Darkness without favouring one over the other. 
In battle, Wielders of Balance are unpredictable as their nature leaves them open to almost any form of attack or defence. Nothing is beyond their potential and they exploit their wider knowledge to its fullest.


*The Keyblades: *
Keyblades are mystic weapons that transcend the boundaries and natural laws of the various worlds. Little is known of their origins beyond the fact that they are artificial constructs and possess a limited sentience. Theories abound regarding this, but for the most part they are simply viewed as the tools of the chosen, empowering the key bearers to perform their sacred task. The keyblades themselves seem to defy all attempt at classification and understanding, and some mythologies claim that even gods have been felled by their power. They are linked intricately to their wielder, and occupy a hidden piece of the bearer’s soul until drawn, where they will materialize in the bearer’s hand with a flash of light or a shroud of darkness. 
A keyblade generally comes into possession of its chosen wielder when the chosen is of a young age. A child may be marked or chosen without realizing it, and go through until young adulthood before their keyblade finally manifests. Others will wield it straight from the beginning. Regardless of when, all key bearers will inevitably come to the attention of the nearest temple and inducted into the ranks of their novices. All three temples will teach to fundamentals of the keyblade, at which point the student or teacher will decide which path holds the most merit. 
Keyblades work by attuning themselves to the Heart of the wielder, and so as a key bearer’s Heart grows in strength, so too will their ability and power. If their Heart should succumb to the Darkness or be conquered by another, the keyblade will also become subject to the will of its captor. In this manner, rogue key bearers are often hunted by their loyalist kin and eliminated, their keyblades captured and returned to the keyblade graveyard. It is considered a great dishonour for any Keybearer to carry a blade not his any longer than necessary. In addition to being powerful weapons and vessels of magic energy, keyblades also allow the bearer to unlock the hidden pathways through the realm of Darkness and travel between worlds. 
The nature and appearance of a keyblade are dependant on the unknowable designs of its original creator, and as such will often resemble the personality and style of their wielder. 

*The Heartless: *
These beings are the embodiment of darkness, formed from the hearts of those lost to the Dark. They are devoid of emotion, and act on an instinctual level driven only by the need to capture more hearts. They are drawn to the Hate and Rage of mortals, seeking to prey upon the darkness inherent in weak hearts and force their way into the realm of light. They are the most common foes of the key bearers, and range from hordes of weak Shadows to the more fearsome Darksides and insidious Possessors. 

*The Nobodies: *
Occasionally, a being who loses their Heart to the Darkness will be of strong mind and fortitude, to such a point that they will continue to exist in some form or another. Most will linger as disembodies spirits, devoid of ambition and emotion and lamenting memories that no longer mean a thing. A few however, will prove to be the equal of most key bearers in power and ambition if not stronger, though being without hearts makes the source of their power a mystery. It is solely for this reason that the existence of the third realm is theorized, but as yet the existence of “Nothing” remains unconfirmed.


*Rules: *
1: There will be no godmodding, despite the fact that these characters will be able to achieve very impressive feats. Keep in mind that the opponents you will face are of a similarly impressive nature. You will not have control of another player’s character nor any NPC’s unless I allow it. 
2: You will have the potential to develop new skills beyond what you begin with, however based on the pace of this Rp the process may take longer or happen quickly. I will ask for your patience in this regard. 
3: I am asking for a reasonably high post quality for this. Admittedly there is little to go on at the moment, but as the plot thickens it should be easier to make longer and more intricate posts. 

*Character sheets: *

*Name:* These can be as diverse as you like, remember key bearers originate from all manner of worlds.

*Age: *Anywhere between sixteen and mid twenties is fine.

*Gender:* Are you a male or female?

*Personality:* What kind of person are you? 

*Description:* I want to know how tall you are, whether you are well built or lean or whatever, any particular features, eye and hair colours, your preferred style of clothing and whatnot. Again, no real limits as diversity is likely.

*Armour Class:* Do you wear Light Armour, Medium Armour or Heavy Armour? 
Background: Include some backstory of your early childhood, your homeworld, your discovery of your Keyblade and early interactions with whichever temple found you, and whichever temple you then joined. Remember there are a wide range of worlds under hidden sway of the Key Bearer Temples, so you can come from a highly technological world, a primitive feudal society, or anything in between. 

*Your Keyblade:* Detail the name and appearance of your keyblade, is it a long reaching or short bladed weapon, what does it resemble and how do you use it? 
Combat Techniques and Abilities: Give a brief outline of your preferred fighting style, then choose from one of the special abilities listed below. 

--- --- ---​
The next post will detail specifics regarding the abilities involved in the differing paths.


----------



## Serpion5

*Powers of Light: *

*Shield of Faith:*
Weaving the keyblade in a short circular pattern, the bearer leaves a trail of blazing energy which deflects incoming projectiles and wards enemy magic. This is a reactive ability and requires extremely quick reflexes to pull off. 

*Explosion: *
When surrounded by enemies with little fear of collateral damage, the bearer can charge energy into the keyblade before leaping into the air and hurling his weapon to the ground. There it detonates to do massive damage and reforms moments later once more in the key bearer’s grip. This technique takes a few moments to charge and leaves the bearer unarmed for a few more.

*Sanctuary:* 
The Keybearer plants his keyblade into the ground at his feet and kneels before it. Uttering a constant prayer to the light, his keyblade puts forth a barrier impervious to all but the most powerful of enemy blows and spells. This is a difficult spell to master and difficult to maintain. In addition it is not without risks, for the slightest lapse in focus can leave an effectively immobilized Keybearer vulnerable to attack. 

*Smiting Lance:* 
The keyblade glows with focused energy before being discharged in a beam of pure light. Creatures of the dark find such attacks devastating, and others likewise will sustain heavy damage. The focused nature of this attack and the required cooldown mean it cannot be used in succession and is unsuitable for combat against numerous opponents. 

*Powers of Darkness:* 

*Vortex of Shadows:*
The Keybearer unlocks a portal to the Realm of Darkness, which sucks any and all nearby into whatever grim fate may await them there. Though it holds no true peril for the Heartless, it is an effective means of quickly banishing them from the Realm of Light. The drawbacks however, are dire. No means of control exists, meaning even allies and the caster himself can succumb. Further, if control of the vortex is lost, it can actually allow more denizens of the dark to manifest. 

*Dark Aura: *
The Keybearer focuses his hate and rage into a series of quick blasts of dark energy. These can be directed to a single target or dispersed across numerous foes. Each blast does small damage, but this technique is easy to use at a moments notice and easy to incorporate into sword combos. It is a favourite of beginners and veterans alike, but becomes of limited use against more resilient enemies. 

*Cloak of False Sight: *
The Dark equivalent of Sanctuary, the Keybearer envelops himself in darkness rendering himself invisible to standard sight. With focus and training, he can even hide himself from other practitioners of the Dark Arts, but renders himself unable to attack. Like all defences, this is not infallible and the Nobodies in particular seem somehow able to pierce the cloak easier than others. 

*Puppet Wielder:* 
Even the smallest ***** in the heart’s armour will allow the Keybearer to gain a foothold on the enemy’s defences. From here he can begin to whittle away the foe’s own will and fortitude, eventually gaining complete control of the darkness within their heart and bending it to the Keybearer’s will. This requires a great deal of time and focus, and as such is only attempted by the most confident of Dark Wielders. 

*Keyblade Special Techniques:*

*Strike Raid: *
With practice and focus, the Keybearer can throw his keyblade into the enemy ranks, guiding it in a wide arc before it returns to his grip. This technique is useful for striking distant opponents but leaves him vulnerable to close quarter retaliation. 

*Fever Pitch: *
Inducing himself with a rush of magic fuelled adrenalin, the Keybearer becomes a blur of flickering motion too fast for eyes to track. He unleashes a flurry of blows upon his opponent from seemingly all sides at once. Though this ability is definitely useful, it quickly exhausts stamina and thus cannot be overused. 

*Critical Strike:* 
Similar to the fever pitch, the Keybearer infuses himself with a burst of energy, only instead of dividing it among a flurry of lesser strikes, he infuses all of his strength into one telling blow. Especially powerful Keybearers can even cause small shockwaves that stun nearby enemies. The Keybearer remains vulnerable for a few moments before and after the strike, so timing is critical. 

*Unlock: *
Arguably the keyblade’s most powerful ability is to release captive hearts and scatter them to the dark. However, with the right mindset and enough strength, a Keybearer can also release the heart and soul from a still living being, effectively rendering them fodder for the heartless and the dark realm. Such a brutal act requires utter conviction and callousness, for to falter even momentarily will result in feedback and subsequently catastrophic damage. The Keybearer impales the victim on the tip of their blade, not a physical wound but rather a spiritual one in which the elements of mind heart and body are separated over the course of a few moments or sometimes even a minute if the individual is strong. 

*Magic: *

*Fire/Ice/Lightning:* (Choose ONE)
The Keybearer wreathes their blade in flames, frost or electric currents, inflicting elemental based damage in addition to their standard blade attacks. This can be effective against most mortal opponents, but will give no specific benefits against supernatural creatures like Heartless or Nobodies. A spell cannot be maintained for more than a few moments.

*Aero: *
The Keybearer wreathes themselves in a small localized whirlwind. In addition to deflecting light attacks this has the effect of making him lighter on his feet. Though easier to maintain than other magic, this will not last beyond a minute at best. 

*Quake:* 
With built up energy, the Keybearer strikes the ground with his keyblade, causing the earth to rupture and split beneath the feet of his enemies. Jagged rock will erupt from the ground and scatter opponents from their feet. This spell requires that the foe be somehow earthbound, as an agile foe will be able to leap clear in time. Therefore it becomes ideal for larger heavy opponents. 

*Magnera:* 
The Keybearer can envelop his foe in a magic field that can be attuned to either attract or repel. This spell does no actual damage, but is useful for escaping a tight situation or pinning down an elusive foe. The focused nature of the spell makes it difficult to capture a foe in swirling melee, but it is good for isolating lone creatures. As with all magic, it can be resisted and cannot be maintained indefinitely. 


Choosing Abilities: 
First, you must choose a Keybearer path and a temple to follow. Then make your decisions as follows: 

*Paths:*

Warrior: Choose TWO Keyblade Techniques.

Guardian: Choose ONE Keyblade Technique and ONE Magic Spell. 

Mystic: Choose TWO Magic Spells. 

*Temples:*

Temple of Light: Choose TWO Powers of Light.

Temple of Darkness: Choose TWO Powers of Darkness.

Temple of Balance: Choose ONE Power of Light and ONE Power of Darkness.


----------



## Serpion5

Character sheets.

*Rems as Bayle Kasibalas:*
Age: 25
Gender: Male
Armour Class: Light
Temple: Light
Path: Warrior
KeyBlade: Named *Aequitas*, it resembles a straight cavalry sabre, with an elaborate hand guard, much like the one he used as a soldier. Suitable for thrusting and cutting it has a dull white glow which brightens in response to Bayle’s convictions. 
Combat Techniques and Abilties:
Smiting Lance
Shield of Faith
Fever Pitch
Unlock

*yoyoyo12365 as Veran Kaerson*
Age: 17
Gender: Male
Armour Class: Light Armour
Your Keyblade: Named *Shadowsun*, Varen's keyblade appears as a series of three bars, the outer two gold, the center black as night, they twist together along the length of the blade, and the end appears as a sliver of the sun, the bars pointing backwards off it like rays of light. The blade is long, and relatively thin. The the pointed prongs on the end make the weapon good for stabbing, and the blade's length and straightness make the blade good for most combat situations, but can be dangerous if the enemy gets too close in.
Combat Techniques and Abilities:
Temple of Light:
Shield of Faith
Smiting Lance
Guardian path:
Critical Strike
Aero

*Santaire as Alexander Kyranus:*
Age: 24
Gender: Male
Armour class: Light
Keyblade: Named *Darklight* it is a long, hand-and-a half, single edged, razor sharp sabre, the blade of which is curved slightly backwards. The blade is pure gold and the hilt as black as night with an eagle’s head pommel. Sometimes it seems almost alive, twitching in his grip as if it is a wild dog hunting for food.
Combat technique: 
Temple of Balance:
Smiting Lance
Cloak of False Sight
Path of the Warrior:
Strike Raid
Fever Pitch

*Lord Ramo as Titus Merin*
Age: 23
Gender: male
Armour Class: Light Armour
Keyblade: *DurIa*, the dark abyss. Titus keyblade copies that of an arming sword, a blade that can be wielded with one hand easily and useful for cutting or thrusting. It means he has to get close to his opponents, but that is no problem for Titus, who has spent time honing his abilities. 
Combat Techniques and Abilities: 
Temple of Darkness:
Dark Aura
Cloak of False Sight
Path of the Guardian: 
Unlock
Quake

*Jackinator as Magar Kharn*
Age: 24
Gender: Male
Armour Class: Medium Armour
Keyblade: Magar's keyblade, Hellebore, is a long spear with a black haft. The blade resembles that of a sword and allows the bearer to cut and lunge with the weapon.
Temple of Darkness:
Vortex of Shadows
Dark Aura
Warrior Path:
Fever Pitch
Unlock

*Midge913 as Tav'eran Maleek*
Age: 26
Gender: Male
Armor Class: Medium
Temple: Balance
Aspect: Warrior
Keyblade: Tav'eran wields a Keyblade, *Elgahain*, which means peaceful death in his native tongue, is an elegant single edged sword that is swepted upward at the end with the first 3 inches of the back of the blade a sharpened edge. the blade near the hilt is encased in heavy etched steel with a simple hand guard. The hilt is wrapped in red leather and is balanced by a heavy pommel ( I did my best to describe this sword). 
Combat technique and Abilities:
Light- Explosion
Dark- Dark Aura
Keyblade techniques- Fever Pitch and Critical Strike

*Yru0 as hazim Al Mercutio*
Age: 24
Gender: Male
Armor class: Light Armour
Keyblade: *Saif Al Hamsat* (Sword of Whispers) - Saif is a dagger sized keyblade, with an end that curves slightly upwards. It's hilt is a simple dark brown design, lacking much decoration, only with the keyblade's name engraved on the short blade.
Combat Techniques and Abilities:
Temple: Temple of Darkness
Puppet Wielder
Cloak of False Sight 
Aspect: Guardian
Magnera: 
Strike Raid: 

*Dawnstar as Dawn Fayne*
Age: 19
Gender: Female
Armour Class: Light Armour 
Keyblade: Dawn’s Keyblade, *Lilium*, is shaped similar to fleur-de-leis, with the middle fleur extending to form an approximate 12-inch blade. It has a golden color that changes slightly to reflect Dawn’s mood. Lilium has a hand-and-a-half hilt that is wrapped in blue leather, which enables Dawn to fight with one or two hands.
Combat Techniques and Abilities: 
Power of Light: 
Shield of Faith
Sanctuary
Path: Guardian:
Keyblade Technique: Fever Pitch
Magic Ability: Fire

*Anilar as Rumbling Earth*
Age: 23
Gender: Male
Armor Class: Heavy armor.
Keyblade: *Gram* (Wrath) is a long hafted axe around 5 feet long, with a slender thin axe blade. (Danish Axe) Black and golden colours swirling up and down the haft and blade in a seemingly uncontrolled chaotic way.
Temple:Balance.
Path: Mystic.
Power of Light: Explosion.
Power of Darkness: Puppet Wielder.
Magic: 
Quake 
Lightning

That's all folks. :grin:


----------



## yoyoyo12365

Name: Veran Kaerson (VAY-rin KAY-er-son)

Age: 17

Gender: Male

Description: 6'1", trim, athletic build.
Stylized tattoo of the sun covers most of upper back, tendrils stretch to upper shoulders and back of neck.
Blue eyes, mildly tanned skin, and long brown hair worn in a ponytail.
Facial features are rugged, but appear almost delicate.
Often wears tank-top and long pants. Likes to wear blue.

Personality: A reserved, accommodating person, Veran quietly observes people. He becomes highly opinionated by doing so, but always tries to be kind when meeting somebody. When he does make friends, they enter a circle of people that he would fight tooth and nail for, and it shows. Deep down, he has a wild streak that shows only when he is with people that he trusts. When it comes to combat, Veran believes that a single innocent life lost is unacceptable.

Armour Class: Light Armour

Background: Veran was born on a world that has yet to advance beyond the medieval era. He was born to a family that worked on the land of a local lord. The lord was a benevolent man, and made sure that none of his workers, or their families, went hungry.
The lord did, though, have one harsh demand that all of his workers were to adhere to, punishable by death: all persons in the employ of, or born to the employed of this lord had to be marked. The mark was to be a tattoo of the lord's mark, the Sun of Toran, to be placed upon the person's back the day they reach the age of five. Drawn in a magical ink, the tattoo would never fade, or distort with time.
The young Veran was easy to befriend, and knew most people that worked in the neighboring fields. He had even met with the lord, a short time after being marked with the Sun of Toran.
It became apparent with age that the your Verak would stand by his friends no matter what, and, because he ended up a late bloomer, he often ended up being covered with bruises. He never seamed to mind the pain, content to know that he had helped a friend that needed it, and going on with his work in the fields as if nothing had happened.
One day, in Veran's eighth year, coming in from the fields alone, he ran into the man that worked the field to the west of Veran's. That very day though, the man's son had beaten Veran. To Veran's dismay, he realized the man was drunk. Drunk, and angry.
The man began to strike Veran, yelling something about respect and his son. The man continued to beat the boy, even as he began to bleed.
There came a point where Veran was close to losing consciousness, and was suddenly blinded by a flash of light.
When Veran regained his vision, he was standing over the now inexplicably unconscious man, and in his right hand, there was a keyblade.
The next day, men dressed in unusual clothing came to visit Veran's home. They wore dark robes, and spoke in low tones with his parents.
Eventually, one of the men came over to speak with Veran. The man pulled back his hood, and showed himself to be almost elderly, with a short grey beard and kind (if watery) blue eyes.
The man spoke to Veran of the incident the night before, and told him that he was a very special young man, and that he would be coming with them back to a school for special young men and women.
They gave the boy until sunset to say goodbye to his friends and family. At his age, he understood that he may not see them again any time soon, but always believed he would be back one day.
At the end of the day, he went to the lord's estate, where the men had said they would be waiting. They were there, but they were deep in conversation with the lord himself. Varen waited patiently, and even picked up a bit of the conversation. The lord was demanding payment for the boy. Eventually the lord gave in, knowing of the authority of the Temple of Darkness to be near absolute.
With that settled, one of the men drew his keyblade in a flash of light, and opened a gateway in midair. They all stepped through the gate, and the old man beckoned the boy to follow. He did, and when he entered the gate, everything turned black for a moment, then they were through, and he stepped into a place like none other.
Varen was taught by the old man, whom he came to know as Master Brooks.
The boy learned quickly, and could draw his keyblade at will after only a few months training. Eventually, between sleeping and combat training, the old man began to teach Varen about the three different paths that stood open before him.
He spoke of the Temple of Light, with its brash action and bold combat;
He spoke of the Temple of Darkness, with its calculating manner and magical attacks;
He spoke of the Temple of Balance, with its utter unpredictability;
And, finally, he spoke of the dangers of each, and the consequences of falling to the darkness.
It was, after only a short deliberation, obvious which temple Varen would join. It would be the Temple of Light, and they both knew this to be best.
After a time, Varen met the man from the Temple of light who would take over his training after Master Brooks was done teaching the basics.
The man was strict, but, in an odd way, warm to all those he spoke to. Varen liked the man, but knew that there would be some manner of conflict between them. Their personalities meshed about as well as a watermill wheel and a jelly doughnut.
As Varen moved to the Temple of Light, he found himself to be correct in his analysis the interactions between himself and his new master. He also found that he was the jelly doughnut.
As he grew, Varen did eventually come to avoid conflict with his new master, and quickly embraced all that the Temple of Light stands for.

Your Keyblade: Named Shadowsun, Varen's keyblade appears as a series of three bars, the outer two gold, the center black as night, they twist together along the length of the blade, and the end appears as a sliver of the sun, the bars pointing backwards off it like rays of light. The blade is long, and relatively thin. The the pointed prongs on the end make the weapon good for stabbing, and the blade's length and straight edge make the blade good for most combat situations, but can be dangerous for the bearer if the enemy gets too close in.

Combat Techniques and Abilities: Fights best one to one, fighting in a fluid series of fast and slow attacks, striking fast to open up an opponent's defenses, and striking hard to shatter them. This becomes more difficult with multiple opponents, and when faced with groups he relies on fast attacks to try to finish as many off as possible before one of them finds a hole in his defenses.
Temple of Light:
Shield of Faith
Smiting Lance
Guardian path:
Critical Strike
Aero

EDIT: QUICK NOTE: This will be my first actual RP (not for lack of trying) see, the one I tried to join before ended up being abandoned before the action thread began. Just thought that I would let you know.


----------



## Serpion5

Excellent. I see no glaring problems with Varen. Accepted. :so_happy:


----------



## Jackinator

I will be posting later today. Can we be any from those 5 paths or does it have to be from the three temples?


----------



## Serpion5

You choose a temple, and a path. 

I will clarify that.


----------



## Santaire

I'll be posting soon also


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Made enough threads for this, Serp? :laugh:

From my computer I can see three recruitment threads titled "The Keybearers". :grin:


----------



## Serpion5

Ya, my computer had a siezure when I tried to post this.


----------



## Dawnstar

I'll reserve this space for my char sheet if that's ok Serp 

The more I think about it the more I can't resist a KH role-play :laugh:


----------



## Serpion5

Yeah... :grin:


----------



## Jackinator

Name: Magar Kharn

Age: 24

Gender: Male

Personality: Magar is harsh and unforgiving, an aspect easily traced back to his earlier life and one that often seems to characterise him. Despite this he does not dwell on the past, he is the kind who lives in the present, but with thought for the future. He is one for quick, snap decisions and won't wait around for anyone. He almost resents the Keybearers role in the universe, but accepts that perhaps he was given his abilities for a higher purpose and so, perhaps a little reluctantly, he uses them to protect the innocent, though he is willing to let them die should he believe it neccessary.

Description: Magar isn't a large warrior, at only 5'9 he stands shorter than many, not that this stops him. He is thin, almost to the point of starvation, testimony to his earlier life, but his lithe form hides devastating speed. His hair is black, cropped short and he always manages to find time to keep it spiked. His arms, torso, neck and face are covered in clan tattoos, the most notable being the long dragon that finishes with his eye as the dragon's. His eyes are a result of elective cosmetic surgery, a deep red, with no visible iris and that seem to glow when he is gripped by powerful emotions.

He usually wears form fitting, resilient clothing in dark grey. Although he'll usually wear sleevless tops, revealing the full extent of his clan and gang tattoos. His armour is similar, but not entirely lacking in protection he wears a breastplate with incorporated shoulder pauldrons, as well as bracers on his forearms, these are matched by the greaves below his knees, all of the armour is a uniform matte-black, with the exception of the trim around the edges of each piece, which is a dull silver.

Armour Class: Medium Armour

Background: Magar was born low down in the hierarchy of the techno-paradise Alluvium. As such he saw little of the paradise above, fighting and surviving in the dark ganglands below. His parents brought him up to look after himself and he became proficient at it, more than one low-life mugger left with a bloodied nose, or worse when they tried to take advantage of the young Kharn.

It wasn't long before he began to be drawn ever deeper into the dark underworld of Alluvium, joining the gangs, he became a drug runner for the Allato cats, controllers of a large portion of the undercity. Eventually he began to take some himself, as most gang members did. Unfortunately he was caught, they tried to kill him for taking part of the deliveries for his own use, but they were just as high as he was and he escaped, barely.

He moved and joined another gang, this time as an enforcer, he wasn't big like most of the muscle grafted brutes but that just gave him an edge and aided his rise through the hierarchy. Not that he was content to stop there, he quickly became a lieutenant, before making his bid for leadership.

They were to fight in the traditional manner of the ancient clans of their world. Each was given a single long spear, a long sword shaped blade at one end, a sharpened point at the other. Magar advanced cautiously, making opening feints with the bladed end of his spear, before realising that the gang boss was content to wait him out. As soon as it dawne on him, he attacked, jabbing and sweeping the spear in functional, if inelegant movements. But the gang leader was better, deflecting each blow with effortless ease, showing Magar just how badly he was outclassed.

Until a sound like thunder struck the sky. On any other planet this would be perfectly normal, but advanced as Alluvium was, they had developed control over their own weather system. A sound like that was unheard of for nearly a century. Everyone was distracted, but Magar wouldn't allow himself to be drawn away from his task and his spear lanced out into his opponent's belly.

Knowing he had only a moment before the enclave disintegrated into chaos magar called out, claiming that the sound had been a sign of his favour. Challenging any who would to face him. None did, shaken as they were.

But soon, in the dark heart of Alluvium they learned what had happened in the airy palaces above. The elders had fallen and now a dark being reigned from their palace. It wasn't long before the lower levels began to feel his touch, hordes of dark shadowy beings flooding into habs and working districts as his reach grew ever longer. But the clans were not going to suffer this, they fought back, hordes of gangers emerged from seemingly deserted sectors, slowly, they began to push back the shadow, beginning to reclaim the surface of their world.

But the power at the heart of the corruption was content to wait, to allow them to reach the very boundaries of his palace, before he struck. Ancient war traditions, remembered only by the clans over the centuries, were forgotten again in the face of his fury. As a gang leader Magar occupied a position at the forfront of the Alluvian forces, but as reports from the other forces ceased, each leader annihilated systematically, he knew he was next.

And so he was, a dark, shadowy figure confronted him, a long curved sword held in one hand. He attacked without warning and it was all Magar could do to stop his first three strikes, after those three his spear broke, cleft in twain by the force of his enemy. He cocked his head, and spoke, a voice that belonged not to one, but many, like the wind howling through a canyon, "strange, the others did not last nearly so long, but it is of no consequence." With that he raised his sword to strike, and Magar closed his eyes. But no death blow was forthcoming, he felt his wrist jolt, and opened his eyes. A long spear had appeared in his hands and stopped the blow.

The dark figure stumbled back, snarling, "no matter, I have slain keybearers before." He made to step forward, then vanished in an explosion of light. Magar was blown backwards, tumbling head over heels before finally coming to rest on his back, spear still clutched in his hand. Five figures, each bearing swords descended, the shadowy despoiler of Alluvium was surrounded by them and they advanced, slowly, inexorably, the fight hurt the eyes, energy escaping from blasts and blades moving to fast to follow.

Before long the five separated, nothing remained of their enemy but that curved blade, dark and evil looking in the centre of a scorched circle. One of them approached Magar and explained about the keyblades, the keybearers and the temples. Magar had no choice but to follow.

After a few months Magar could draw the blade from his soul on command, his fighting style had developed as his master trained him in the use of his Keyblade. It was not long before he was faced with a choice, responding to some call in his soul he chose the Dark path.

Keyblade: Magar's keyblade, Hellebore, is a long spear with a black haft. The blade resembles that of a sword and allows the bearer to cut and lunge with the weapon.

Magar's fighting style is built on that of his weapon, utilising long sweeps of the blade and swift lunges. As such it is most suited to fighting multiple opponents at once, the whirling, mobile fighting style ensuring that the user is never pinned in place long enough for them to take advantage of it's weaknesses. As such he is less effective against single opponents, although he often has longer reach than his opponent due to the extra length of the spear and can deal powerful blows due to it's momentum and weight. However, the size of the weapon and the unusual fighting style means he is at his most effective when fighting several enemies.

Temple of Darkness:
Vortex of Shadows:
The Keybearer unlocks a portal to the Realm of Darkness, which sucks any and all nearby into whatever grim fate may await them there. Though it holds no true peril for the Heartless, it is an effective means of quickly banishing them from the Realm of Light. The drawbacks however, are dire. No means of control exists, meaning even allies and the caster himself can succumb. Further, if control of the vortex is lost, it can actually allow more denizens of the dark to manifest. 

Dark Aura: 
The Keybearer focuses his hate and rage into a series of quick blasts of dark energy. These can be directed to a single target or dispersed across numerous foes. Each blast does small damage, but this technique is easy to use at a moments notice and easy to incorporate into sword combos. It is a favourite of beginners and veterans alike, but becomes of limited use against more resilient enemies. 

Warrior Path:
Fever Pitch: 
Inducing himself with a rush of magic fuelled adrenalin, the Keybearer becomes a blur of flickering motion too fast for eyes to track. He unleashes a flurry of blows upon his opponent from seemingly all sides at once. Though this ability is definitely useful, it quickly exhausts stamina and thus cannot be overused.

Unlock: 
Arguably the keyblade’s most powerful ability is to release captive hearts and scatter them to the dark. However, with the right mindset and enough strength, a Keybearer can also release the heart and soul from a still living being, effectively rendering them fodder for the heartless and the dark realm. Such a brutal act requires utter conviction and callousness, for to falter even momentarily will result in feedback and subsequently catastrophic damage. The Keybearer impales the victim on the tip of their blade, not a physical wound but rather a spiritual one in which the elements of mind heart and body are separated over the course of a few moments or sometimes even a minute if the individual is strong.


----------



## Serpion5

Jackinator, i have sent a PM regarding your character.


----------



## Midge913

I will try to get a sheet up tomorrow Serp. Need to post in Scars and TFV first, but this looks really interesting. Will I be behind others if I have never played any of the Kingdom Hearts games?


----------



## Serpion5

Midge913 said:


> I will try to get a sheet up tomorrow Serp. Need to post in Scars and TFV first, but this looks really interesting. Will I be behind others if I have never played any of the Kingdom Hearts games?


Not really. All the info you need for this is provided. 

I only used the concept of the keyblade and the enemies, the setting and plot is for the most part not related to the games.


----------



## Rems

Just to clarify we have to play as a human correct? (I ask as you admitted there are many, many worlds in this universe). Additionally in our character sheets are we free to describe our homeworlds as we see fit, free reign as it were? 

Finally i'm going to be away from the 10th to the 17th of January, would that preclude me from being able to join this rp?


----------



## Serpion5

Rems said:


> Just to clarify we have to play as a human correct? (I ask as you admitted there are many, many worlds in this universe). Additionally in our character sheets are we free to describe our homeworlds as we see fit, free reign as it were?
> 
> Finally i'm going to be away from the 10th to the 17th of January, would that preclude me from being able to join this rp?


Humans yes, for simplicity's sake. 

If you have an elaborate idea for your homeworld, PM me first just in case. 

If you will be absent, I can work the plot around your late arrival. This is fine.


----------



## Rems

*Name:* Bayle Kasibalas

*Age:* 25

*Gender:* Male

*Personality:* Cold and detached Bayle is a calculating man, pragmatic to the extreme. If sacrificing a thousand lives saved a thousand and one he would do so without hesitation. Order and stability are the guiding motivations for his actions, an attitude adopted thanks to the long war on his homeworld. He is determined to dissuade such foolishness from occurring again, resolved to save people from themselves. Bayle seldom smiles, or even shows much expression at all. 

Like any man however he is not entirely immune to his passions, possessing a great capacity for vengeance, held in check by his rigours self control. To let emotions guide his hand is to become weak and worse; inefficient. Judgemental yet detached, Bayle is not an easy man to get along with but will reward what few friends he makes with unswerving loyalty and dedication. 

*Description:* Bayle stands tall at six feet of height, though lean he is gifted with wiry muscle thanks to his soldiering days. He has a hawkish nose set in an angular, expressionless face, with piercing storm grey eyes that seem cold as stone; indeed few can stand his scrutiny, sure that they are being judged and weighed behind his stone mask of a face. Kasibalas goes clean shaven thanks to long habit and wears his black hair cut short. He still prefers to wear military raiment and as such is invariably dressed in a dull grey greatcoat over a cobalt jacket with cream coloured breeches tucked into tall jackboots; shiny and black. He keeps a wind up fob-watch on a chain in his jacket pocket. 

*Armour Class:* Light

*Temple:* Light

*Path:* Warrior

*KeyBlade:* Named Aequitas, it resembles a straight cavalry sabre, with an elaborate hand guard, much like the one he used as a soldier. Suitable for thrusting and cutting it has a dull white glow which brightens in response to Bayle’s convictions. 

*Combat Techniques and Abilties: *Bayle is trained to fight both as an individual and in formation, though prefers to fight from horseback. His blows are clean and economical, the precise amount of force and movement needed and no more. He fights as he fills out paper work- efficiently. He is a skilled rider as well as a scout and natural leader with years of experience in war. 

Smiting Lance

Shield of Faith

Fever Pitch

Unlock


*History:* Bayle is only a recent graduate to the ranks of the Key Bearers, having instead known a life of hardship and war. A wandering labourer, having run away from his orphanage, he lived hand to mouth, travelling his native land of Brityon finding jobs were he could and learning the cruel justice of the dispossessed. Bayle would likely have remained a poor wanderer; with nothing remarkable coming from his life had the neighbouring nation of Rorchar not begun a campaign of aggression, drawing a tangled web of nations, bound by alliances and counter treaties, into one great war. 

Kasibalas soon found himself conscripted into the military, where against all expectation he thrived. Surviving the brutal siege of Karstum, the first major action of the war, he found himself swiftly transferred to the Light Calvary where he severed with distinction, rising to become a warrant officer, then a Sergeant, then eventually Lieutenant. With his squadron he scouted ahead of the ponderous main armies, playing a deadly game of cat and mouse with his counter parts in the opposition. It was in the army he gained his love of discipline and meticulous attention to detail, even as his heart slowly turned to stone witnessing countless deaths. Though they could not love him, cold bastard as he was, his men could at least respect him for he grew to be a consummate tactician, borne from first-hand experience and deadly lessons in the field, and seldom lost a man. Besides the lash was always ready for those who did not show respect or heed discipline. 

The great war went on and on, devastating the lands it was fought over and draining the rest dry of men, wealth and vitality. Great armies churned the land to mud, fought died and froze as the season passed, seldom making any real progress. Airships crowded the skies, once symbols of progress and luxury, now tools for war. Steamships prowled the oceans, consigning men to watery graves. Made old before his time by experience of war Bayle become one of the few original soldiers still serving. Most had long died and been replaced by new waves of fresh faced youths. 

As year after year went by, the people’s enthusiasm for war at home dwindled, until protests and revolts became common. In the long winter season Bayle found his squadron transferred back home, to put down demonstrations. Some men were uneasy at turning their swords on their own people but not Bayle. He knew, irrevocably, that what they did was necessary. The soft civilians he reasoned were short sighted, discontent at the problems of now. They did not realise that were the generals to listen to the protests were the soldiers of Brityon to lay down their arms that it would be the end. Brityon would lose, and not be treated kindly by the barbarous Rorchar. So civilians had to die, for order rand stability to be restored, so Brityon could win the war and peace resume. It was simple thought Kasibalas.

His true nature of a Key Bearer manifested towards the end of the war, with victory near at hand yet revolts still occurring across the nation. It baffled the mind and defied logic Bayle thought, that even now, with victory and peace so close at hand that stupid, short sighted, greedy people could not grasp the larger picture. So he and his men were sent in again, to the town of Malach, with orders to quell the protests by any means necessary. Bayle went in willing to negotiate but prepared to back his words with steel and take the most drastic measures if necessary. His fears were proven correct as the townsfolk pelted the cavalry men with rocks, then set upon them with scythes, cudgels, bricks and any makeshift weapon that came to hand. The young Lieutenant knew what he had to do. Order and stability were to be restored for the greater good, so the nation as a whole could move forward. He believed this irrefutably and with all his heart, so he signalled the charge. Men, women and children were swept aside and killed; trampled, spitted on lances or hacked down by sabres. As he slaughtered something strange happened to Kasibalas, he started to glow, as did his weapon until suddenly it had changed to a glowing sword of light. Bayle was a Key Bearer and his Key Blade was baptized in the blood of innocents. 

He was sought out after the war had ended by those from the secret Temple, who had heard of the strange rumours of a man whose sword had glowed and knew the truth behind tales. Bayle found it difficult to adjust to life in the Temple, used to the rigour and discipline of war. He did not make friends, but instead devoted himself to his studies. Lacking any exceptional inherent talent, he made up for any dearth in natural talent or ability with a fierce discipline to learning and patience, racing through his tutelage in near record speed. As he learned he drifted towards the Temple of Light, finding the path of Darkness’s emphasis on one’s passions disturbing and the path of Balance all too insubstantial and indecisive.


----------



## Anilar

Working on some ideas for a balanced character, if there is still room, and you believe my rp text to be of sufficient quality.


----------



## Serpion5

Rems, fantastic. :clapping: 

Anilar, by all means I welcome your contribution. :thank_you:


----------



## Santaire

Here's my character, let me know if anything needs changing

Name: Alexander Kyranus

Age: 24

Gender: Male

Personality: Brooding and Melancholy although he rarely allows others to see this side of him. He is modest, never boasting of his achievements but never denying them either. He has a great capacity for hatred that only few people have discovered, most of them not having the time to regret doing so although almost all of his hatred is focussed towards the creatures of the darkness. He is also an idealist and can be ferociously protective of his personal ideals. He is regarded as a bit of loose cannon and so that is what he shows to the world. He is always ready to use some new ability to vanquish the forces of the heartless. He laughs in the face of death, all the while fighting the knot of fear in his stomach. If he were ever to lead there is little doubt as to whether he would lead by example. He tends to become restless if not focused on a particular task, pacing whatever room he is in.

Physical description: Roughly 6ft tall, lean and hard. His eyes are sparkling pale blue and he has a gaze as hard and sharp as ice. His features are sharp and angular, gaunt even. His hair is raven black and cropped close to his skull. He is clean shaven and would be classically handsome where it not for a horrific scar that mars his otherwise perfect features, running from just below his right eye to his jaw line. It makes his smiles a gruesome sight that has disgusted many a person. His skin is pale but not very much so. He possesses a quiet tread and a smooth, loping stride. He is fast, agile and of more than average strength. He wears tight fitting cloth and a long hooded cloak while his face is covered by a metal mask. He appears to not wear any armour besides the mask but in truth it is similar to his keyblade and more or less materializes upon him, flowing from the mask to cover his entire body. It is supple but strong material, very similar to leather but of a more foreign material. It is one of the few relics of his home realm that he keeps, their technology being far more advanced than their culture. All his clothing is completely black besides the mask which is pale silver.

Armour class: Light

Background: Born into an ancient noble family in one of the more barbaric worlds of the light his was a planet of ancient traditions and one of those traditions was the art of sword fighting. Thus every child that was fit to do so learnt the art of the blade as soon as they were able and Alexander was no exception. He was a brilliant swordsman and this was even admitted to by his teacher who was one of the best warriors in the continent. An unfortunate side effect of this selection was that any unfit child was put to death.

There is little doubt that even had he not become a Keybearer he would still have been famous for his skill with a blade was astounding to everyone who witnessed it. But that was not to be. His home country of Aethania was attacked from across the sea by hordes of, for want of a better term, barbarians when he was sixteen. Hundreds of thousands of them poured across the water and they were opposed by a mere 300 warriors. But these 300 were some of the best warriors in the world and would probably have been a match for any other similar sized elite force in all the realms of the light.

10 days they fought and not one of them took a backwards step. Before them there were so many bodies that they had created a barrier to the foe. The foe outnumbered them hugely they were fighting for the protection of their home and would not yield so long as there was life in their bodies. Alexander fought with them and the enemy feared his blade that had become crimson with crusted blood. Their enemy was relentless and implacable, driven forward as much by fear for their king as hatred for their foes.

Then the King came. He was possessed by one of the Heartless although no one knew it at that time and drove the entire army towards the Aethans. That battle on the 11th day was the hardest of all. This time it was not the enemy that faltered, it was the Aethans. They had been fighting none stop for so long that exhaustion began to claim them and they slowed. Then their lord bolstered them with a great cry of rage before hurling himself at the foe. They doubled their efforts and formed a spear tip, pushing right through the enemy formation with their lord at the front. He dealt death left and right and, as if at some unspoken command the enemy parted to allow their king to come forward.

The battle was hard and fast and at the end of it the lord of the Aethans lay pinned on the ground. Alexander recovered from his shock early on and began to charge as the foe closed ranks. He hacked his way forward towards his lord before they could close and suddenly the entire force suddenly charged and the foe almost broke but held due to the presence of their God-King. Alexander mounted one of the great barriers of corpses and leapt into the air. His sabre parted flesh and he was through to where the enemy king was raising his blade above Alexander’s own lord. Steel rang on steel and a sword snapped. Alexander had stopped the blow but lost his own blade in the process.

As the King turned to him, his expression one of shock and rage in equal measure. “Now you die!!!” roared the God-King. “Yet even you can bleed,” was Alexander’s reply. The King looked down at the deep cut in his side with a curious expression. “No matter, I will finish you, your lord and all your people just the same.” Alexander was forced to his knees and his head forced forwards. “For my home!” he yelled, thrusting his legs backwards into the men holding him before flipping to his feet. The King snarled and swung at him and Alexander tried to dodge but failed and the blade cut down the side of his face, twisting it into the gruesome sight that it is to this present day. Then the King lunged. Alexander raised his arm to defend himself. Once again, blade rang on blade and metal snapped.

Only this time it was the God-King whose blade failed him. He stared in abject terror at the sword in Alexander’s hand. “A Keyblade,” he gasped. Alexander spared no breath for speech. The sword scythed down and up in a smooth motion. He climbed to the top of one of the corpse piles and raised his arm. “Your King is dead,” he roared. In his grip was the severed head of the God-King. The enemy broke instantly. Alexander smiled before collapsing into merciful unconscious.

When he awoke the sabre was nowhere to be seen and the medics who had treated him told him it had vanished. A Keyblade. Alexander sat and thought it over for a few minutes. He would know for sure if a member of one of the temples arrived. They did 2 days later. He went without protest, without even saying goodbye to his family. They had seen him the night before and in the morning he was gone. He had left to train in wielding a Keyblade and the powers he would be able to use.

His trainer was a grim old beast named Jason who taught him well and trained him hard. Alexander was fit and he was fast but his trainer wanted a great deal of upper body strength to go with that. Despite his efforts Alexander remained slim and did not gain that much strength however he did gain a huge amount of stamina from the punishing training. Once his trainer was happy with his physical condition they turned to mental.

He possessed willpower and a keen mind but Jason wanted to teach him how to use his mind to use his Keyblade. Within a few weeks he could draw it from his mind in an instant, 2 months and he could open pathways through the darkness. After long consideration Alexander chose to follow the steps of his tutor and joined the temple of balance at the age of 18 where he has spent the last 6 years training and fighting the Heartless and the Nobodies

Keyblade: Named Darklight it is a long, hand-and-a half, single edged, razor sharp sabre, the blade of which is curved slightly backwards. The blade is pure gold and the hilt as black as night with an eagle’s head pommel. Sometimes it seems almost alive, twitching in his grip as if it is a wild dog hunting for food.

Combat technique: Tends to fight better when under pressure, the more at stake the more speed and skill he displays. He moves like liquid and tends to focus on a single foe at a time. Due to the sheer length of the sword he fights with long armed, flowing moves and sweeps of the blade within a tight field of severing.

Temple of Balance:
Smiting Lance: The Keyblade glows with focused energy before being discharged in a beam of pure light. Creatures of the dark find such attacks devastating, and others likewise will sustain heavy damage. The focused nature of this attack and the required cooldown mean it cannot be used in succession and is unsuitable for combat against numerous opponents.

Cloak of False Sight: The Dark equivalent of Sanctuary, the Keybearer envelops himself in darkness rendering himself invisible to standard sight. With focus and training, he can even hide himself from other practitioners of the Dark Arts, but renders himself unable to attack. Like all defences, this is not infallible and the Nobodies in particular seem somehow able to pierce the cloak easier than others.

Path of the Warrior:
Strike Raid: With practice and focus, the Keybearer can throw his Keyblade into the enemy ranks, guiding it in a wide arc before it returns to his grip. This technique is useful for striking distant opponents but leaves him vulnerable to close quarter retaliation. 

Fever Pitch: Inducing himself with a rush of magic fuelled adrenalin, the Keybearer becomes a blur of flickering motion too fast for eyes to track. He unleashes a flurry of blows upon his opponent from seemingly all sides at once. Though this ability is definitely useful, it quickly exhausts stamina and thus cannot be overused.


----------



## Serpion5

Pm will be sent in a moment...


----------



## Santaire

change made


----------



## Serpion5

And accepted.


----------



## Lord Ramo

Name: Titus Merin

Age: 23

Gender: male

Personality:Titus follows the path of the darkness vigorously, and as such thinks very little of those that don't follow the path. He is arrogant to a point, believing in his abilities beyond that of others. Titus is willing to sacrifice others so that he may continue living, and sacrifices need to be made in order for progress to florish. In battle he is a thing to behold, believing in his abilities. He has a short and fiery temper, something which manifested itself inside him when he chose his path. 

Description: Titus is around 6 foot 2, with a lean and athletic build. He has light blue eyes, and fairly long, but incredibly messy black hair. His skin is very pale, and he has a scar on his right arm, running from his hand up to his elbow. He has two tattoo's, one a a cloaked warrior on his left arm, the second the name of his blade across his back. When he is not in armour he is in simple black robes.

Armour Class: Medium black Armour

Background: Titus was born into a wealthy and highly influential family on a fairly advanced technological society, overseen by a Temple. It is possible that due to his upbringing he thought himself superior to others, due to the high level of influence his family had on the world, and he was spoilt from a young age. 

However he always lived in envy of his older sibling Marcus, who seemed to get everything he ever wanted in life, as well as the love and respect from their father, something which Titus never received. He was driven by anger and a burning hate when his keyblade first appeared, and Titus couldn't help but rub it in his brothers face, he had a power which was more than his brother would ever receive. His father had collected blades that were throughout history, and Titus' favourite was the arming blade that the knights of old used as swords, thus he was elated when DurIa came to him in the form of an arming blade.

If he hadn't be marked by his keyblade, then he would be set for life, having wealth and power that were beyond that of most others. However that was not the life for him, and when he was discovered to have a keyblade he was taken to the temple for training. For his nature, and the fact that he enjoyed a challenge he set out on the Path of Darkness, an area where he could focus his anger and hate and use them effectively against any who opposed him.

He advanced quickly, something which fueled his contempt and arrogance of others more and more, before he descended on his first real mission, his first targets. Some of the heartless had managed to find their way onto his world, and he along with a few others were sent to stop them. It was outside his family estate where the final battle was fought, his father, weak willed had become a slave to the darkness. While the enemy were fairly weak Titus enjoyed the fight, allowing his callous nature to guide him as he sacrificed his own family to his father, but helping the workers who had proven their worth to society escape, protecting more people in the process. He took his fathers life that die before he and his fellows killed the last of the heartless, an act which shows how far he is willing to go to achieve his goals.

Titus was a quick learner, and utterly confident in his abilities though his character got darker and darker as he progressed. He began to see others as weak, and that those that were not good enough needed to be sacrificed so that the worthy could be protected better. 

Keyblade: DurIa, the dark abyss. Titus keyblade copies that of an arming sword, a blade that can be wielded with one hand easily and useful for cutting or thrusting. It means he has to get close to his opponents, but that is no problem for Titus, who has spent time honing his abilities. The blade itself is red.

Combat Techniques and Abilities: 
Dark Aura: The Keybearer focuses his hate and rage into a series of quick blasts of dark energy. These can be directed to a single target or dispersed across numerous foes. Each blast does small damage, but this technique is easy to use at a moments notice and easy to incorporate into sword combos. It is a favourite of beginners and veterans alike, but becomes of limited use against more resilient enemies. 

Cloak of False Sight: The Dark equivalent of Sanctuary, the Keybearer envelops himself in darkness rendering himself invisible to standard sight. With focus and training, he can even hide himself from other practitioners of the Dark Arts, but renders himself unable to attack. Like all defences, this is not infallible and the Nobodies in particular seem somehow able to pierce the cloak easier than others. 

Unlock: Arguably the keyblade’s most powerful ability is to release captive hearts and scatter them to the dark. However, with the right mindset and enough strength, a Keybearer can also release the heart and soul from a still living being, effectively rendering them fodder for the heartless and the dark realm. Such a brutal act requires utter conviction and callousness, for to falter even momentarily will result in feedback and subsequently catastrophic damage. The Keybearer impales the victim on the tip of their blade, not a physical wound but rather a spiritual one in which the elements of mind heart and body are separated over the course of a few moments or sometimes even a minute if the individual is strong. 

Quake: With built up energy, the Keybearer strikes the ground with his keyblade, causing the earth to rupture and split beneath the feet of his enemies. Jagged rock will erupt from the ground and scatter opponents from their feet. This spell requires that the foe be somehow earthbound, as an agile foe will be able to leap clear in time. Therefore it becomes ideal for larger heavy opponents.


----------



## yoyoyo12365

Character sheet updated. Edited:
Personality (added)
Your Keyblade (clarified the disadvantage of the weapon)


----------



## Santaire

I think there's going to be a fight between ramo and yoyo's characters over the importance of saving everyone


----------



## Serpion5

That's good. Makes for character interaction. :grin: 

Ramo, Titus is accepted. :so_happy:


----------



## Serpion5

Assuming that Midge, Dawnstar and Anilar get sheets up, and Jackinator makes the edits I asked of him  we should have a good number for this. 

I will leave recruitment at that for now. Thos who have reserved a character have until the weekend to get a sheet posted, because after that I'll start working on the intro. 


Rems, if you wish to be absent for the first post that is fine, otherwise i can edit you in afterwards. That good?


----------



## Rems

That would probably be best.


----------



## Lord Ramo

Saving everyone is overrated anyway. Always best to be the callous bastard.


----------



## Midge913

My guy is in the works, things have just been hectic. He should be up today.


----------



## Jackinator

Apologies for not editing before now but I've had two late shifts and just no energy to do anything once I got in at night, they have been done now though


----------



## Midge913

*Tav'eran Maleek*

Here is my offering.

Name: Tav'eran Maleek

Age: 26

Gender: Male

Description: Standing 5'11" tall and fully 220 pounds of solid muscle, Tav'eran is an imposing figure to behold. His face is one that bears the weight of hard life and experience, weathered beyond its years from cruel treatment and years in arenas and fighting pits that were his home for almost 6 years. He sports a full, yet carefully maintained and close cropped beard and wears his now lustrous blonde hair in a tight braided tail that falls to mid-shoulder. His piercing green eyes see much, yet sparkle with equal amounts of mirth and rage, windows to the tormented and capricious soul that lies beyond. His arms, corded with muscle, bear slave brands, three horizontal lines overlaping a closed ring, the symbol of House Merkul, just below the elbow on his forearms, and his shoulders and thighs bear several thick, ropey scars, trophies of his former life as a gladiator. When not wearing his armor, Tav'eran wears loose fitting dark breeches, tucked into shin high boots, and silk shirts. He wears a necklace of beaded black glass, the necklace contains a single bead for each year that he lived as a slave, 22 beads in all. In the center of the necklace is a single round piece of silver, upon with is engraved the name Thalia. Should one ever see him shirtless, they would see a lattice work of scars across his back, an all to present reminder of the past he left behind. 

Armor Class: Tav'eran prefers the use of medium armor when he enters combat. He wears a white tight fitting body suit of a woven fiber from his home planet. This suit provides quite a bit of protection from slashing wounds, and the fibers never truely die allowing the suit to knit back together over time. This is not an instantaneous process and can take several days depending on the size of the tear. over this he wears a form fitting banded breast plate, that moves with his body like a second skin. This, and his necklace, are the only remaining pieces of his life as a slave. House Merkul, Tav'eran's former owners, were one of the richest overlord families on his continent, and as such outfitted their arena fighters with the best armor that money could buy. In addition to the breast plate, Tav'eran wears plated armor on his thights and shoulders, and wears bracers on his forearms and greaves on his legs. Around his waist, ranging from the end of the breast plate to mid thigh Tav'eran wears a skirting of metal plates that protects the areas that the plates on his thighs and the breast plate don't. This allows for medium protection, while still allowing him complete freedom of movment. He wears a full helm that is very spartan in design, covering a good deal of the face, head, and neck, while still leaving a good deal of visibility. His armor plates are all laquered in blue and trimmed in gold. The plume on his helm is white. Finally Tav'eran wears a close form fitting armored gauntlet that he wears on his left hand, it has three large blades that extend over his knuckles that are all about 10 inches in length, that he combines with his Keyblade in a whirlwind close quarters style of combat that he prefers. 

Personality: Tav'eran's personality is very manic in nature. He can quickly go from fits of dour rage to elated joy in a matter of seconds. He is quick to speak his mind and is brutally honest about his thoughts, motives, and opinions. He is loyal to those that earn his trust, but he does not seek out nor fundamentally need companionship. Fully happy to operate on his own, or with a team as the situation warrants. He is difficult to get along with due to his brash erratic nature as those around him never quite know whether they will be met with cheeriness or rage. This particular part of his personality has only worsened during his trek down the path of Balance. The only place where he truly feels at peace is in the chaotic fires of battle and war. Though it seems that this would lead him to be fickle and irresponsible Tav'eran is quite the opposite. He feels the need to fight oppression and evil, especially the Heartless and the creatures of darkness, and will go to great lenghts to see that those who are oppressed feel the taste of freedom just as he did. He fights the oppressor with ruthless determination and shows no mercy or empathy for those that would use their power to live off of the week. His is a constant struggle between the lure of Darkness and the path of Light. 

Background: Born as a slave on the planet Neonach, a world under the control of the Temple of Darkness, Tav'eran never knew his parents. He was however bought alongside his twin sister, thalia, by a lower lord of House Merkul, Riemis Nevara. Though house Merkul was well known amongst the nobility for its ruthless economic schemes and underhanded dealings, Underlord Nevara was a fair and just lord. He was a ruthless in his business dealings as any in his house, but he forewent the underhanded and cruel methods of House Merkul as a whole. He was fair but distant to his servants and slaves, seeing them as tools in his everyday life more than people, but they were tools well cared for as to maintain their ability for use. Tav'eran worked directly for Underlord Merkul's Primogen, the man in charge of all the day to day operations of the Lord's estate, and for the first 11 years of his life he found as much happiness as a slave on Neonach could find. He ate, had a dry place to sleep, and wasn't beaten. His sister Thalia worked close by for the Lord's wife as a servant and messenger. Though they lived in less than perfect conditions they were happy, the happiness of those who knew no better. Thalia and Tav'eran were forbidden from leaving the Underlords manor estate, and as such knew nothing of the world outside, or the machinations of Overlord Harathan Merkul, head of the Merkul House, and third in line for the throne of Neonach. 

Harathan was a cruel and vicious man. Wealthy and arrogant from his successful businesses, flourishing criminal interprises, and high standing with in the Royal court. He also was the owner of a score of gladiators, half a dozen of which were the most successful arena fighters in the world, bringing their lord vast winnings and prestige throughout the noble houses, for on Neonach the chief form of entertainment and sport were the arenas and pit fights. The populus of Neonach, particularly the noblility, were a bloodthirst bunch. Internectine wars broke out all the time between upstart lords of and their superiors, and in the last 500 years 3 all out civil wars had rocked the civilization to its very core. The gap between the wealthy and the poor was so large that it was amazing that the culture continued on. The decadance and over-indulgent nature of the ruling class was a sickly sight to behold. 

It was in his 16 year that life was to change forever for Tav'eran. Over the last several years Nevara had been positioning himself, both economically and militarily, to challenge Harathan for rule of house Merkul, but unfortunately Harathan had caught wind of his cousin's devisings and struck an early and viciously decisive blow. Raiding Nevara's manor and estate with a score of elite troops, Harathan murdered his cousin in a fit of rage and ordered all in the house hold executed. Tav'eran almost died trying to prevent the soldiers from raping and murdering his twin sister, he killed 5 men with his bare hands before they held him down and made him watch his sister's fate. It was there that Overlord Harathan took notice of the lowly slave, seeing his savage prowess in a fight, Harathan spared Tav'eran, branded him a slave of House Merkul, for Nevara detested the practice, and sent the boy for training as an arena fighter. 

For the next six years Tav'eran fought and killed in the arena's and fighting pits across the breadth of Neonach, earning quite the name for himself as an unbeatable monster in the arena. Though he was of average height he was broad of shoulder and strong of arm, and the years of fighting to survive hardened his body into a killing machine as the death of his sister had hardened his heart into that of a merciless killer. He lived as well as any of the gladiators did, food and drink and women in his down time, laughing with his companions all while the hatred for his master and his chains grew greater and greater in his breast. 

As Harathan's standing in the arena's grew, he grew more cruel and sadistic. His treatment of his fighters, especially those that did poorly, for not all the fights were to the death, became outright abhorrent. His treatment of his slaves was even talked about in hushed whispers through the ranks of the nobility. It was in such an instance that Tav'eran's fate would change forever. 

He had won a fight but he had not won it fast enough for Harathan's liking. Harathan came personally to the fighter's barraks and whipped Tav'eran raw, before turning his barbed flail against the others in the room, slave and freeman alike. A madness had gripped Tav'eran's master and as he beat his underlings, some to the point of near death, Tav'eran's rage overtook him. In a blinding flash of light he found himself holding a strange sword in his right hand. With a cry of rage, Tav'eran brought his new found weapons to bear on his chains and found that the stout iron was cleft as easily as a hot knife through butter. With his new weapons, glowing like a dying sun, he turned on his master and his captors, killing them easily. As he stared down at the bloodied corpse of the man that had ruined his life, and shattered his heart, he felt a calming presence. As if his dead sister were telling him that the past had been avenged. The voice whispered that he should use his newfound power to help those in need. So he did. He freed the slaves that he could and traveled with them into the wilderness. 

It was there, in a the camp the fugitives had made for themselves in some caves that emmissaries from the Temple of Darkness found him. They explained to him what it meant to be a wielder of a Keyblade, and the responsibility that he now had. They also told him that they had inspected the body of Harathan and that they had found that he had been possessed for sometime by an agent of darkness, one of the Heartless. Hearing of this vicious foe, and remembering what the voice had told him, Tav'eran went with the other Keybearers to begin anew. 

For sometime he trained with one of the one who had found him, a woman by the name of Hestarix Relan. She tought him the use of the Keyblade in its most basic forms, and found that he was a quick student. Tav'eran was no stranger to the art of battle and as such learned the quickly to open ways through the Darkness and to fight the many evils that lurked therin. The more time he spent with her though, the more he learned that he did not want to follow the path of Darkness, he felt to much empathy for the down trodden and oppressed and he wanted to do what was in his power to help them. The path of Light he found to stringent and he knew that he would never be able to let go of the hatred in his heart completely, the hatred that had become such a powerful weapon for him when he need it most. In the end he choose to walk the path of Balance and has ever since been fighting the darkness without as well as the darkness within. 

Temple: Balance

Aspect: Warrior

Keyblade and abilities: Tav'eran wields a Keyblade, Elgahian, which means peaceful death in his native tongue, is an elegant single edged sword that is swepted upward at the end with the first 3 inches of the back of the blade a sharpened edge. the blade near the hilt is encased in heavy etched steel with a simple hand guard. The hilt is wrapped in red leather and is balanced by a heavy pommel ( I did my best to describe this sword). 

Abilities:
Light- Explosion
Dark- Dark Aura
Keyblade techniques- Fever Pitch and Critical Strike
Let me know if there is anything I need to add or change.


----------



## yoyoyo12365

Erm... I'm just curious about this, because I have only a small amount of familiarity with the setting, but I thought that all keyblade armor looked similar, and that keyblades looked like, well, keys. I'm just kinda going off of what I've seen in BBS, but all the keybearers in that shared those qualities.


----------



## Midge913

Well doing a google search for Kingdom Hearts images, finds a bunch of different photos. Honestly they look like characters from any other RPG type game. They have lots of varied looks with a distinct anime theme.


----------



## yoyoyo12365

Well, I was referring to these three characters specifically:
http://www.psbeyond.com/media/images/489/2-77578.jpg
All three of them wear armor that is (I assume) a system similar to the keyblade, but controlled by the crystals on their left shoulders.
Then, with the keyblades themselves, just image search keyblades and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## Midge913

Yes, I see what you mean, but I am going with the fact that that Serpion has changed things a bit and that he gave no specific direction for the appearance of our characters, their armor, and the keyblades.


----------



## Serpion5

I am only keeping the concept, in that the keyblades are represented by swords and our enemies are the heartless and nobodies. 

I am not following the KH setting or plot word for word. Designs deviating from the norm are ok, designs beased off traditional keyblades are also fine, and the armour does not bother me terribly at all so long as it is suitable to the character. 

This will not have the feel of a Kingdom hearts story, not at all. If anything, I intend to create a hybrid setting with the themes of the KH games and the grimdark of 40k.


----------



## yoyoyo12365

Thank you for clarifying. I knew that you weren't going with the universe directly, but I didn't know where that line was being drawn.

Although, on a side note, I didn't really define the armor on my character sheet, and I happen to be a big fan of the concept used in BBS (left arm always armored, crystal at shoulder summons the rest) so, if that's alright then that's very much what I would choose for Varen. Also, in blue.


----------



## Serpion5

That's fine. Assuming the world of your origin was fluent enough in that technology, or you crafted it yourself afterwards.


----------



## yoyoyo12365

Well, he's spent more than half his life in a temple. Plenty of time to learn about and craft the armor.


----------



## Midge913

made my edits mate, looking forward to this one starting


----------



## Rems

A query, are the keyblades to be our only weapons? Can we add more weapons/ equipment to our character sheets? I personally would like to add either a hand crossbow or a black powder pistol, but it's fine if not.


----------



## Serpion5

Situational weapons may arise, but keyblades are the only permanent weapons you will use.


----------



## Anilar

Im still working on my character. At work at the moment, so will wait untill I get home, eaten breakfast and maybe slept before Ill finish of my character and post it. If that forces him to wait a update or two before he joins the adventure, I don't mind.


----------



## Yru0

Name: Hazim Al Mercutio

Age: 24

Gender: Male

Personality: Hazim may at first appear to be a cold and calculating individual, willing to sacrifice innocents for the greater good. Many point to this as a reason why he will eventually succumb to the Path of Darkness; however, Hazim nurtures a cold inferno burning inside of him, a hatred and loathing of the denizens of the cursed realm. Yet Hazim is in fact a caring man beneath his cold exterior, one who mourns every death, despite its necessity, and promises vengeance for the fallen, as such Hazim has respect for the followers of the temple of light, and especially that of balance, as he find that any willing to risk the dangers of balancing the two philosophies is a brave warrior, although Hazim himself firmly believes that his duty is from the shadows. Hazim believes that the the realms of light and dark are on the verge of war, if not already, and that casualties are inescapable, no matter how horrific; as such Hazim silently waits for the time when the forces of light strike a fatal blow to the beings of the darkness, for is war only won when the foe lies beaten and broken in his own home?

Description: Standing at barely six foot, Hazim is a man of lean but muscled build. He has close cut dark brown hair, and piercing brown eyes with slight flecks of orange around the pupil. Hazim wears a hooded dark green cloak either over or under light leather armour, to which he applies dark faded paints before battle, blending the colours; he then applies similar war paints to his face to obscure his features. Often the last thing one of his victims sees, is the anger filled eyes of a raging shadow.

Armor class: Light Armour

Background: Hazim's world finds itself in a strange occurrence in the realm of light, three separate worlds, much like 'planets' we know of today, connected through tunnels across the realm of the dark, enabling travel for those with the will and the technology to traverse the distance. The world of Tallarn found itself visited by explorers from other worlds, offering almost magical technologies for trade; the people of the world were overjoyed by the boons of their new found friends, in a mere decade they went from early sail powered ships to steam powered vessels made of steel, from swords and arrows to early bolt-action firearms. The sudden technological leap experienced by the world revoloutionised their society, yet none stopped to question why so much of their gifts were not for the general benefit of society, but for dealing death and destruction on the field of war. 

The worlds of Eritrea and Sanatharn were opponents in domination of what they each saw as their 'world', both had been tense with each other since first contact, over half a century before the Tallarn contact. Yet neither were willing to bring their issues to a head, for fear of the repercussions of such a war. It was Tallarn that offered both an incentive and a means for the two worlds to finally assail their foe; the rich world of Tallarn offered bounty to that which was dominant, and its fertile fields were far from the bounds of their own worlds, a perfect place to wage a war. It was the world of Sanatharn that grew impatient, its leaders irked on by a man with great influence, consumed by the realm of the dark. Sanatharn, through bribes and through gifts slowly caused a divide on Tallarn, eventually splitting it in two, with each supporting either Sanatharn or Eritrea. When war broke out, the two sides pleaded with their benefactors for assistance, and both provided ammunition and weapons for their little proxy. 

Hazim was born into this world, a world divided by trenches and consumed by war for as long as he could remember. Hazim was an orphan child, never knowing his parents, having bring brought into being in one of the hospitals in a front-line town in the early times of the war, where the horrors were first being felt. He grew up learning to live on his own, learning how to avoid sections of the line where combat was going to occur, and living off of stolen food and supplies. However, by the age of 16, Hazim was conscripted into the army, and sent swiftly to the front to replace yet more losses from the endless war. Hazim was quickly placed into a scouting company, his abilities at deception and diversion learnt on the streets recognised by his commanders; it was here that Hazim learned how to kill and how to watch death, and added this to his plentiful knowledge on how to survive. 

The people of the ravaged Tallarn thought that they knew war, thought that 20 years of death had shown them all the horrors that war could pull from its sleeve. Yet the worlds of Eritrea and Sanatharn grew tired of the stalemate that was draining their economies, and each drew up plans to end the long running war. 19 year old Hazim was in reserve when the Sanatharn first entered the war, entire fronts were forced into retreat, the reserve trenches filled with confusion of frightened soldiers. Eritrea soon came to the aid of its ally, its warriors hailed as heroes as they marched forward, armed with weapons that fired at the rate of a company, and armour that looked like cloth but was stronger than the tin hats of the Tallarni. Hazim, much like his comrades, was buoyed by the entrance of the mighty powers into the war, certain that a swift end was near; how foolish they were.

Hazim found himself in the midst of the fighting when the off-worlders brought their full complement to bear, and his world was ravaged by weapons of unthinkable power. In the space of two years, Hazim found his knowledge of war turned on its head, metallic steeds that roared with smoke and fired flaming death rumbled across the battlefied, crushing the cavalry of the Tallarn beneath their treads; lightning and thunder crashed from the sky when there were no clouds, and left glass craters where entire companies once stood; metal birds flew so fast that their own sound could not keep up, before killing those below it with impunity, slaughtering them before even could hear the sudden boom. But it was the weapons that devastated entire cities that tore at Hazim, weapons that could, as they were told, mould the very building blocks of the worlds, splitting or fusing them at a child's whim, utilizing the power of gods to murder and butcher untold numbers. 

In this war there were no heroic final last fights, the Sanatharn found themselves losing and simply abandoned their followers on Tallarn to their fates. They left the world raped and pillaged, its once mighty fields reduced to sand and dust, its sky blackened with ash; Eritrea pushed ever onwards, declaring victory on Tallarn before gathering up its forces and assailing the bastion of Sanatharn. Hazim never saw that fight, as the first of the particle-bombs fell, he watched the stark cloud bloom above the battlefield, and the shockwave rushing forwards to claim the lives of all before them, travelling oh so farther than the fireball, yet just as deadly. Hazim let instinct take over and he buried himself beneath the desert sands hearing the screams of men all around him, a week later Hazim emerged as the sole survivor, returning from the horror alone and with a dagger in his hand.

The keybearers came to collect Hazim before he boarded the might ships of the void that would carry him to the gates of Sanatharn, he was told that he was needed elsewhere, that in order to truly fight the tainted and corrupted rulers, Sanatharn was not his battle. Without a single objection, Hazim followed, war had made a soldier from him, and he didn't question which battle needed to be fought, only that the war go on.

Keyblade: Saif Al Hamsat (Sword of Whispers) - Saif is a dagger sized keyblade, with an end that curves slightly upwards. It's hilt is a simple dark brown design, lacking much decoration, only with the keyblade's name engraved on the short blade.

Combat Techniques and Abilities:

Temple: Temple of Darkness

Puppet Wielder: 
Even the smallest ***** in the heart’s armour will allow the Keybearer to gain a foothold on the enemy’s defences. From here he can begin to whittle away the foe’s own will and fortitude, eventually gaining complete control of the darkness within their heart and bending it to the Keybearer’s will. This requires a great deal of time and focus, and as such is only attempted by the most confident of Dark Wielders. 

-Cloak of False Sight: 
The Dark equivalent of Sanctuary, the Keybearer envelops himself in darkness rendering himself invisible to standard sight. With focus and training, he can even hide himself from other practitioners of the Dark Arts, but renders himself unable to attack. Like all defences, this is not infallible and the Nobodies in particular seem somehow able to pierce the cloak easier than others. 

Aspect: Guardian

-Magnera: 
The Keybearer can envelop his foe in a magic field that can be attuned to either attract or repel. This spell does no actual damage, but is useful for escaping a tight situation or pinning down an elusive foe. The focused nature of the spell makes it difficult to capture a foe in swirling melee, but it is good for isolating lone creatures. As with all magic, it can be resisted and cannot be maintained indefinitely. 

-Strike Raid: 
With practice and focus, the Keybearer can throw his keyblade into the enemy ranks, guiding it in a wide arc before it returns to his grip. This technique is useful for striking distant opponents but leaves him vulnerable to close quarter retaliation. 

Combat Technique:
Hazim moves silent, using stealth as his key ally, whether it be hidden in clear site, or blending with the shadows. Hazim has learned to innovate with his powers, often using them to suit the situation rather than using them strictly. With his short blade, Hazim may be seen as at a disadvantage in a clear fight, and that is why Hazim makes it his policy to avoid such fair fights, killing his opponents quickly and suddenly when possible, or from a distance; however, he often fights with his keyblade in one hand, and right up close to his enemy, where longer weapons offer a disadvantage.

 hope its all alright


----------



## Serpion5

Hazim is accepted. 


Recruitment is now closed except to those who have already claimed a spot. 


Anilar and Dawnstar, you have until Tuesday to post a sheet, or I will leave it open again. I want to make the first post next weekend if I can.


----------



## Dawnstar

Serpion5 said:


> Anilar and Dawnstar, you have until Tuesday to post a sheet, or I will leave it open again. I want to make the first post next weekend if I can.


I'm working on mine as I type 

At best I should have it up within the next hour or so, depending if my brain syncs with my keypad or not :laugh:


----------



## Dawnstar

My humble offering to you Serp.

Name: Dawn Fayne

Age: 19

Gender: Female

Personality: Dawn is a caring person. She tries to help people with their problems whenever she can and will often be the one who people come to talk to. Dawn prefers to be alone most of the time, trusting only herself to get things done. She is normally quiet, usually keeps to herself and only speaks when she has something to add to a conversation. Dawn is confident of her abilities but tends to doubt herself in high-pressure situations

Description: 5” 10, slightly slim build, athletic. Dawn has green eyes with long, dark cherry red hair that falls to her mid-back and is usually in a ponytail. Dawn has fair skin, and is deceptively strong. She prefers to wear typical tomboyish clothing, preferring jeans and skate shoes to a dress and heels and is rarely seen without her trademark heart pendant. Dawn prefers to wear red or black clothing as it suits her fashion sense the most.

Armour Class: Dawn uses Light Armour as it best compliments her nimbleness, while still providing some protection. Her armour is made from diamond-reinforced material she had designed into a tight fighting black long sleeve shirt emblazoned with white swirls and patterns and dark red jeans. In each ear she has a single silver star earring 

Background:
Dawn was born an only child to a wealthy family on the world of Luthien Prime, a small planet that, unofficially, had two separate parts to it. There was the Opulenta District which housed Luthien Prime’s middle and upper class citizens, and the Pauperes District was home to the lower class citizens. Your social class was determined by your parents class, and moving up or down a class was unheard of.

Dawn’s parents ruled over the Rosehaven Sector of the Pauperes district and made their fortune by blackmailing the local citizens and threatening to have them attacked if they refused to pay them a weekly tax. Her father, Frenvid, was a cold, ruthless man who often deceived others to accomplish his goals and was well hated among the citizens of Rosehaven. Her mother, Kylie, was almost the exact opposite of Frenvid. She was an incredibly kind and caring person who did her best to help the citizens of Rosehaven and did her best to keep Dawn safe from the people of Rosehaven and unaware of her father’s activities. 

On the day of her 16th birthday, Dawn decided that she had spent far too long wondering what the world was like outside the comfort of her home and was tired of being protected by her mother from the outside world. She quietly snuck out through her window and went exploring. What she didn’t count on though was how unprepared she was to deal with Rosehaven’s maze of shacks and huts, and quickly became frightened and lost. Unsure of where she was going, Dawn eventually discovered what looked to be a marketplace. As she approached, she saw a man lying face down on the ground surrounded by palace guards. Curious as to what was happening Dawn asked a nearby man what was happening. The man said that the guards were preparing to execute someone who had failed to pay the weekly tax. Seeing the confused look on Dawn’s face, the man further explained that they must pay a tax each week to Lord Frenvid or else they were punished. When Dawn heard this, she felt betrayed. She knew she had to stop this execution, so she approached the palace guards and demanded they stop immediately. The guard merely laughed at her nerve, told her to mind her own business, and ignored her.

Dawn felt so helpless for being unable to stop the execution that she lost the strength to stand. Feeling dizzy and nauseous, she began to cry as she heard the unmistakable ring of a sword being drawn. Unable to watch as the guard raised his sword, she closed her eyes. Suddenly, there was a large crack that shattered the silence of the night. When Dawn opened her eyes, she found herself looking the guard square in the face. The guard’s mouth was open in shock, as Dawn was holding a strange looking blade and had somehow teleported to block the sword from killing the man. The guard snarled, furious that a child had the nerve to interfere with palace business, and turned his blade on her instead. Dawn had never wielded a blade before, but the strange weapon had such power that Dawn still bested the guard. The other guards were bewildered that a mere child had defeated a palace guard in a fight, as were the crowd that had slowly gathered. 

Frenvid, mid-way through his daily walk through Rosehaven, stopped in at the marketplace where the execution was scheduled to take place to see how it had gone. When he arrived, he was surprised to see a large crowd of people gathered around the place of execution. The crowd, upon seeing Frenvid, quickly disappeared leaving Dawn in plain sight still holding the strange weapon in front of the fallen guard. Dawn looked up to see her father in front of her and froze. Frenvid ordered Dawn to return home at once while he dealt with the “situation” she had caused. Not wanting to make her father any angrier, she obeyed. As she got up to leave, the mysterious weapon vanished without a trace

For the next year, Frenvid taught Dawn how to fight with a blade. Dawn’s skill improved slowly, but she had a natural talent for being quick on her feet, which made her a deadly opponent. Dawn still wondered about the mysterious blade now and again, which had not reappeared again. When Frenvid had taught Dawn all he knew about fighting, which was a considerable amount, he made her a palace guard so she could begin to apply her teachings to real situations. Her life became surrounded in darkness from then on. She found the palace guards to be utterly corrupt, often abusing their status and power. Taking money, abusing people, and stealing were just the tip of the iceberg, they often ignored people who needed help to drink and gamble instead. Then there was her father. She had never realized how cruel of a man he was, executing people without a thought for failing to pay the tax and beating people who talked to him in a way he didn’t like. Dawn refused to allow herself to sink to such a level, and it wasn’t long before she decided to free the people of Rosehaven from such darkness.

A few months passed as she quietly organized a rebellion in Rosehaven. Over time, the people had recognized that she was different from the rest of the guards and came to trust her. She had spread the word that those citizens who wanted to change their future should meet at the marketplace the next day at dusk. When the time for the rebellion came, Dawn quietly slipped away from her duties to being the rebellion. When she reached the marketplace, she was stunned to see over 200 residents waiting for her. The sight brought tears to her eyes. With a passionate cry, she raised her sword in the air and charged toward the palace with her band of makeshift fighters. 

When they reached the guard’s barracks, Dawn was surprised to see the guards lined up in front of the palace gates wearing suits of armor and wielding various blades and axes. She was even more surprised to see her father there as well, and he was visibly enraged. She knew that it was her last chance to change her mind, but she couldn’t bring herself to let the people of Rosehaven down and allow them to continue living in hell. With a deep breath, she leveled her sword at her father prepared to fight to the death. As she began to charge at him, a large crack one again shattered the night, as the mysterious blade once reappeared in her hand in the place of her sword. 

Frenvid was awe-struck. He was unable to comprehend that his daughter was a key bearer. It was then he realized whatever hope he had in stopping the rebellion was now lost. Dawn was now no match for his guards, or for him. As his last act, he decided to test his daughter’s skill. He had to know she was prepared for what was about to occur. With a sad sigh, he met Dawn’s charge head on.

The fight was fierce, but short. The power of the Keyblade was no match for Frenvid’s mere sword. As Dawn disarmed her father, she only saw one outcome for him, and that was death. His death would allow Rosehaven to rebuild its society for the better, and hopefully encourage the other sectors to follow in their path. Dawn sighed and, with a look of understanding from her father, quickly beheaded him. Her Keyblade took on a bright orange glow, having been baptized by achieving a greater good for others. A cheer from the citizens went up, and they quickly disposed of the guards, who were too shocked at Frenvid’s death to act, and stormed the palace. Dawn dropped to her knees to mourn the loss of her father. A few minutes went past when she went dead cold. Her mother was still in the palace. With a graceful upward flip, she sprinted inside the palace, only to discover that she was too late and that her mother had been murdered by the rebellious citizens. An unnatural fury took a hold of her as she slowly walked towards her mother’s body and knelt down to retrieve her mother’s heart pendant. As he put the pendant around her neck, she absent-mindedly noticed her Keyblade had taken on a dark red glow as she struck down the first citizen. She killed everyone that was not quick enough to escape her wrath.

When she regained her senses, she noticed all of the bodies strewn around the room, and her blood stained Keyblade. She remembered the fury that had possessed her as she avenged her mother’s death. It was then a man wearing a black cloak entered the room. He introduced himself as Saurn, and explained that he was from the Temple of Light and had been secretly watching her try to help the people of Rosehaven ever since her first encounter with her Keyblade. Saurn further explained what it meant to be a keybearer, and the responsibilities that came with it. She realized that her old life was a thing of the past, and agreed to follow Saurn to the Temple. Dawn was taught how to properly wield a Keyblade and learned how to summon her Keyblade at a moment’s notice, as well as learning about the various paths that lay in front of her. She rejected the Path of Darkness, because she knew that was not who she was, but at the same time was unable to escape the feeling that an inner rage had awoken inside of her. She asked Saurn about what she was feeling and he explained that because she had used her fury to avenge the death of a loved one, she was still unaware of how to use such fury for its power and merely understood how to use it to defend others. It was only then Dawn felt comfortable in joining the Temple of Light. She spent 2 years training to use the power of light and its abilities.

Keyblade: Dawn’s Keyblade, Lilium, is shaped similar to fleur-de-leis, with the middle fleur extending to form an approximate 12-inch blade. It has a golden color that changes slightly to reflect Dawn’s mood. Lilium has a hand-and-a-half hilt that is wrapped in blue leather, which enables Dawn to fight with one or two hands. 

Combat Techniques and Abilities: Dawn favors one-on-one fights, where she normally has an edge due to her extensive training and nimbleness. She often uses quick, light strikes to disable her opponent’s which also helps her to better deal with situations where she is unable to handle herself.

Path: Guardian

Power of Light: Shield of Faith, Sanctuary
Keyblade Technique: Fever Pitch
Magic Ability: Fire

Pm me with any changes you want me to make


----------



## Serpion5

Dawn is accepted.


----------



## Rems

How refreshing, a character who is not a remorseless killer and female to boot! :grin:


----------



## Serpion5

Ah, but with the weight of battle and the pressure of keeping order... :wink:


----------



## Dawnstar

Rems said:


> How refreshing, a character who is not a remorseless killer and female to boot! :grin:


Somebody has to be different


----------



## Anilar

My contribution at last.

*Name:* Rumbling Earth

*Age:* 23

*Gender:* Male

*Description:* Standing at 6' 8" around 400 pounds of muscle,
Rumbling Earth is a mountain of a man. Thou he is only an average sized man on his homeplanet. Named after the tribal traditions of his homeworld, there was a minor earthquake the day he was born.
He has unruly brownish hair and a full beard, bluegrey eyes, and his
skin is rough and leathery. Prefering loose fitting earth coloured
clothes, if battle is to be expected Rumbling Earth will wear his
priced Ebony black and gold trimmed heavy plate armour, which make him
look even more imposing and dangerous.
As befits a man of his size and name, his voice has a deep resonant quality.

*Personality:* For all his size and imposing stature, Rumbling Earth true strength is his sharp and curious intellect. He might seem a bit naive to the wonders of the cosmos, his upbringing on a primitive world not prepared him for the technological or natural wonders of the cosmos. Thou he mistrust technology, not quite understanding it, and to some degree fears it.
But those that have played him for a fool and taken advantage of the man, have all regret that decission. On the other hand those that can call rumbling earth a friend, have a dedicated loyal friend. Rumbling Earth is a great listener and patient individual, who is not afraid to analyze a situation before he decide on the best course of action.

*Armor Class:* Heavy armor.

*Background:* Rumbling Earth was born on the planet of Tramadia, but it was first when he became educated that he learned the planets name. His people calling it the Living, there beliefs evolved around the idea of the soul travelling through various cycles, where life on Tramadia was the cycle of life. Rumbling Earths mother was the tribal witch and his father the spiritual guide and shaman, he was destined to become a shaman himself. His ealy life learning the practices of the shaman, learning to make potions, salves and poisons for all kind of situations, call on the spirits and use magic. He also learned to survive the wilderness of his home, thou the skills of a hunter and tracker did not fit well to his mindset. That was something that was more suited for his brothers and sisters.

At the age of 13 Rumbling Earth underwent a tribal ritual, that was to mark the next stage of his upbringing. Rumbling Earth was but into a trance by comsuming vast amounts of alchohol and various lesser poisons. Rumbling Earth have no true recollection of what he experienced during the trance, just some flashes of travelling among the stars and clashes of brilliant weapons clashing on dozens of battlefields.
When Rumbling Earth awoke from the trance he was surrounded by his tribe, all were chanting great traveller, his mother crying. Looking around confused, it was first then that he realised he was holding a massive Axe in his hands, in a material he had never seen before. But before he could examine it closer it vanished from his hands.

His father guided him and his brothers and sisters into deep forbidden parts of the forest. Telling an old myth of the great travellers, that at will travel through all the cycles of the soul, visiting wonderous places and combatting the monsters that prey on a mans soul. A myth that tells of one such great traveller that had visited these lands, saved them from a great evil. The traveller back then had told them, that should any young man or woman ever come to posess a weapon of unknown qualities, that seemed to appear and vanish from the wielders hand in the blink of a eye. They were to guide the individual to the site of the ancient battle, and say goodbye, when he was picked up by a great traveller.

So it became that Rumbling Earth was picked up by master Toulaf, a keybearer, a warrior of the path of Balance. He was severely challenged in teaching Rumbling Earth about his new role as a keybearer. Spending years just learning the true meaning of language. One thing is to be able to say machine, all together understand the meaning and concept of the word. Master Toulaf was a nimble warrior armed with a long slender rapier like keyblade named Heartpiercer. He tried to teach Rumbling Earth mastery of the keyblade and quick fast moving fighting styles, something that simply didn't work for Rumbling Earth and his massive axe. They were simply too heavy and sluggish for quick and nimble fighting styles. But what they did hit shattered under the power of the axe.
But when it came to the practises of magic and channeling the power of light and darkness, Rumbling Earth started to excel and understand his role in the universe. Master Toulaf realised he had been a fool and judged Rumbling Earth on his size and strength, believing him to be a warrior and a brute.

Rumbling Earth stayed on the path of balance under tutelage of master Toulaf, there powers complementing each other well when faced with adversity. For Rumbling Earth it simply felt natural to stay on a balanced path, growing up among a tribal people that live in balance with nature. Sacrifice as well as mercy not unknown concepts for the man. The paths of light and darkness influencing the order of cosmos and nature to much one way or another.

As his training drew to an end, Master Toulaf gifted Rumbling Earth with a massive Plate Mail armour of excellent quality and durability, to protect him from harm from battle minded enemies, while he let his spell and powers do the work, that others let there keyblade do.

*Keyblade:* Gram (Wrath) is a long hafted axe around 5 feet long, with a slender thin axe blade. (Danish Axe) Black and golden colours swirling up and down the haft and blade in a seemingly uncontrolled chaotic way.

*Fighting Style:* The Axe is powerful and very sharp, shattering and cutting through most it connects with, but it is a relatively slow weapon compared to the more elegant blades of other keybearers
Rumbling Earths fighting style is all about wearing down his opponents physically, trusting his armor and thoughness to survive untill he can land a blow. He have a hard time catching and hitting fast and nimble opponents.

*Temple:* Balance.

*Path:* Mystic.

*Power of Light:* Explosion.
*Power of Darkness:* Puppet Wielder.

*Magic:* Quake and Lightning.


----------



## Serpion5

One note on your background: 

Soulaf would not wield twin blades. A key bearer only ever wields one keyblade. I established this in the background information. Clarify this, everything else is fine.


----------



## Anilar

Sorry, slipped my mind. changed it to a rapier instead with name and all.


----------



## Serpion5

Good, that's better. 

Aaaand for now recruitment is closed. Time to get to work. :gamer1:


----------



## Serpion5

Action is up. 

Rems, given that the date of your absence is just about passed, I didn't worry about editing you out, so you can post as soon as you are ready.


----------



## Dawnstar

Serpion5 said:


> Action is up.


And action there shall be!

I'll have my contribution posted by Friday


----------



## Yru0

Quick question regarding previous knowledge of our characters. How well do we know each other?  Do those from the same temple know each other from training or have only met for this meeting?

Edit: *mission


----------



## Serpion5

No, assume that characters from the same temple know each other. 

Beside that, there is little reason for characters to have met just yet, but remember all keybearers are technically on the same side.


----------



## Yru0

Of course :biggrin: But unfortunately friendly fire is nonetheless an occurence between any armed forces  a finger slipping here, a misplaced drop of poison there.....


----------



## yoyoyo12365

On a side note, you spelled my character's name wrong... :laugh:


----------



## Santaire

Post up now.


----------



## Serpion5

Damn. I'll double check next time. :laugh:


----------



## Rems

Having never participated in one of your Rpg's before Serpion i thought i'd ask as to what posting style you prefer. 

Do you, like many of the GM's on this site favour the approach where we largely decide for ourselves how our actions turn out or do you prefer the style where the players only attempt to perform actions that the GM then resolves, the success of which usually depending on the quality of posting by the player and the believability of the attempted actions. 

I personally come from a background of the latter and i was quite surprised to see the style this forum uses, i initially thought everyone god-modded like mad.


----------



## Serpion5

Alright. For the most part I will make it apparent what your limits are. 

You CANNOT control another player character unless they okay it. 

You CANNOT control an NPC unless I okay it. 


On your enemies however, I will specify what your level of control is when relevant. For example, I detailed the shadows as being weak and easy prey, while the neoshadows are far stronger and will prove tougher opponents. 

For the current post, it is allowable to kill a number of shadows (a reasonable figure was given in the post) or attempt to slay a neoshadow, in which case your success or failure will be determined in the next update based on how you approach the situation with this post (ie aggressive or defensive, alone or with another's help, and so on). 


So for the most part it comes down to commonsense. You can collaborate with other players if you wish, or you can act independently and try to seek an advantage. 


For this particular post, I would rely on the player's better judgement. On the whole, I use a mix of both the styles you referred to. 


For the neoshadows, make your strategy apparent as you write your post. Remember I said you couldn't kill it, but if you charge it with a plan in mind (and make this plan apparent in your post, your reasoning, etc) then that is fine. 

For the shadows, more leniency. You can take this as an opportunity to describe your fighting style, or given that the creatures are swarming everywhere, cover one of your allies who has targeted one of the greater threats. 

Players wishing to meet this halfway would naturally assume decreased efficiency on both fronts. Naturally.


----------



## Serpion5

Excellent posting so far. Great work guys. :victory:


----------



## Midge913

Serpion5 said:


> Excellent posting so far. Great work guys. :victory:


I agree. Mine should be up today sometime.


----------



## Midge913

Sorry for the delay... My post is now up.

EDIT: and sorry for the double post


----------



## Dawnstar

Serpion5 said:


> Excellent posting so far. Great work guys. :victory:


Thank you kind sir 

It's actually really awesome to participate in. Re-reading all of the entries in the action thread makes me feel all fuzzy with excitement :laugh:


----------



## Serpion5

I intend to update by the end of the week. 

So whoever still needs to post, I advise you get it done by thursday.


----------



## Dawnstar

Serpion5 said:


> I intend to update by the end of the week.


Yahoo! :yahoo:

Perhaps this will give me some incentive to act on the urge I have to draw my character :laugh:


----------



## Santaire

Oh good, I was getting bored :boredom:


----------



## Lord Ramo

Sorry, think everyone is waiting on me. Post will be up soon.


----------



## Serpion5

Excellent.


----------



## Lord Ramo

Titus is evil.


----------



## Yru0

:grin: Haha, the characterb dynamics of this are going to be quite interesting.... I'm wondering how Bayle (Rems) is going to turn out  definitely an anti-stereotypical 'light' character  

On that note, I meant to mention it earlier, Santaire, tips for the post, I've never seen the first person used in RPs often and I think it will make for a nice little twist 

There, that should be enough kissing up for one day!


----------



## Santaire

Jackinator's doing it in Aleron. Other than that I don't have a clue


----------



## yoyoyo12365

Hm... I can't help but feel that Bayle and Veran may not get along so well. I do agree that this should develop in an interesting manner.


----------



## Dawnstar

Especially since Dawn is the only female as well 

At least someone will be able to keep a cool head :laugh:


----------



## Serpion5

Eh, I will do my best to make sure everyone gets a moment in the spotlight. 

Or the spotdark. 

Or the spotbalance. 


...

I've been drinking, don't expect good jokes from me tonight.


----------



## Serpion5

Update is up, and the situation has changed. 

Have at it. :spiteful:


----------



## Serpion5

For those unfamiliar with the games, here's why I wanted to do an Rp based on them. :biggrin:


----------



## Dawnstar

Serpion5 said:


> Update is up, and the situation has changed.
> 
> Have at it. :spiteful:


:yahoo:

I'll leave my contribution until Jackinator posts his so I have a better idea what Dawn will do


----------



## Anilar

I think ill have to wait for Lord Ramo to do his update, im not sure what he sees, thinks and how he will fight, to give me breathing room enough to get free.

Also Lord Ramo if we gonna do the quake thing, I think it should be something you come up with, you have seen me in the fight, and maybe recognised my earlier quake. I do not know your abilities yet.


----------



## Yru0

Serp, you've probably mentioned this somewhere before; but what's your rules on multiple posts per single update?


----------



## Serpion5

I'm okay with multiple posts, so long as you can keep the standards reasonably high. 

I don't want to see a five hundred word post, then another from the same player only a few sentences long simply to react to someone else. 

This is why I prefer it if you have some communication between players. Or if you really feel like you would rather spread the entirety of your actions over several posts you can, so long as it doesn't compromise the post quality. 


At the moments, some players are in a better position to dictate the flow than most. But that doesn't mean the rest of you can't try to influence things yourself. If you can arrange a dialogue or a signal via PM or this thread, then by all means Do so. Collaborative posts will do a lot to raise the quality of the thread.


----------



## Dawnstar

Would the power of one Shield of Faith's be enough to protect 4 or so Keybearers from, say, falling debris or would it require two simultaneous Shield's to protect them?


----------



## Serpion5

Dawnstar said:


> Would the power of one Shield of Faith's be enough to protect 4 or so Keybearers from, say, falling debris or would it require two simultaneous Shield's to protect them?





> Shield of Faith:
> Weaving the keyblade in a short circular pattern, the bearer leaves a trail of blazing energy which deflects incoming projectiles and wards enemy magic. This is a reactive ability and requires extremely quick reflexes to pull off.


No, you would only be able to protect yourself. To protect another you would need to intercept the debris yourself.


----------



## Dawnstar

Do'h. I was _meaning_ Sanctuary but some evil gremlin in my head made me type Shield of Faith instead


----------



## Santaire

Wait, does that mean we're actually allowed to use our temple abilities now?

Edit: On second thoughts its not like Alexander actually has the right kind of abilities for them to be effective in this situation


----------



## Serpion5

All bets are off at this stage, a Darkside does not forgive a keybearer for holding back. 

Dawnstar, Sanctuary will protect you and maybe two or three others if you use it alone. Bear in mind it was designed for combat situations.


----------



## Yru0

On the note of powers :3 what are the limitations (generally) of Magnera? As in, is it only capable of being used on enemies? Or on other beings/objects as well?  and size wise....how strong is it?


----------



## Serpion5

I will give you a rough idea. 

Keep in mind that all of you are young at this stage, many of you are new or unfamiliar with magic and as such have had to dedicate a good portion of your time to study when not training. 

Your magic and the power you can put behind your abilities will grow with time, but for now keep it sensible. You would be able to use Magnera on a handful of opponents roughly your size but only for a few moments, enough to make use of the spell. 

Similarly it would also work on inanimate mass of a similar size, so a few chunks of rubble could be deflected, blocked, or with the proper execution even thrown. 


It should be obvious at this point that Magnera is all but useless against a Darkside at this stage.


----------



## Serpion5

ROLL CALL! 

Anyone? I'm updating inside of a week!


----------



## Rems

I'll have posted by then (most likely some time tomorrow).


----------



## Anilar

Im kinda still waiting for Lord Ramo to make a move with Titus. Since I kinda need him, to free me from the Shadows. Not to mention that I have no idea that he masters Quake, I don't know if he know I does, but chances are greater that he has seen me play with that power.

Now im not close to the darkside, but im kinda uncertain what effects my attacks and powers would have at a creature that size and power. Im imagining that others might have that same problem, and everybody wait for someone else to post first, so they get a feel for the flow of the battle and what our powers do or don't do.


----------



## Lord Ramo

Sorry guys, broke my hand and arm so my postings going a little slow with me typing one handed. Just cant seem to get the hang of it.. Will post soon.


----------



## Midge913

I also apologize for the delay. Things have been busy, mine will be up today or tomorrow.


----------



## Dawnstar

I've been wargaming all weekend but Yoyo and myself have a plan for our update now so I'll have my post up within the next day


----------



## yoyoyo12365

Aaaaaand, my update is up.

On a very related note, I'm looking to get feedback on my posting if possible. I've been told that I'm a good enough writer, but I'd like more opinions on it. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Serpion5

Yoyo your post quality is fine.  

And on the topic of waiting for others to post, please don't. It leads to dead pockets of time like this. If you want to act in concert with another or others, use pm's or use this thread to co-ordinate something. Please, don't be afraid of each other.


----------



## Anilar

I believe I did, wrote my suggestion/intention not long after the update was posted. Don't know if Lord Ramo saw it then, was not aware of his broken arm/hand thing, before I posted a second time.

So im kinda trying to figure out how to proceed, being far away from the Darkside thingy.


----------



## Serpion5

I was not singling anyone out. :biggrin:


----------



## Midge913

Sorry for being a dick and not getting my post up today.... I will definitely get it up tomorrow.


----------



## Santaire

A question before I post. Is smiting lance a beam of light or is it a single bolt


----------



## Serpion5

It is a focused one directional beam. 

It will inflict high damage on one target and easily piece multiple lesser enemies, but you can't sweep with it if that's what you're asking.


----------



## Santaire

I wasn't gonna sweep, I was intending the second one you said. Although it would be awsome if I could sweep it


----------



## Serpion5

Ah, okay then. :laugh:


----------



## Lord Ramo

Post will be up this evening


----------



## Lord Ramo

Apologies for the double post, my post is up, and let the assholedeness (not a real word obviously, may have just made it up to describe Titus) continue.


----------



## Serpion5

Man, Titus is a bit of a jerk. :laugh:


----------



## Dawnstar

Serpion5 said:


> Man, Titus is a bit of a jerk. :laugh:


No, you misunderstand! He loves the other keybearers so much he wants to drop a building on them! :laugh:


----------



## yoyoyo12365

Pretty sure he's just a jerk... Glad I'm a fair distance from that thing... Right?


----------



## Anilar

Well from the movie clip Serpion5 linked, you would know how to run around doing fancy flying kung fu even with a falling building around you.

Hope I did suitable at counter the jerkedness of Titus, ill let someone else be the hater of Titus, and hoping me writing Titus killing a couple of shadows on our walk, wasn't godmodding.


----------



## Serpion5

Anilar said:


> Well from the movie clip Serpion5 linked, you would know how to run around doing fancy flying kung fu even with a falling building around you.
> 
> Hope I did suitable at counter the jerkedness of Titus, ill let someone else be the hater of Titus, and hoping me writing Titus killing a couple of shadows on our walk, wasn't godmodding.


I'd be mindful of doing that in the future. Controlling the actions of another player should only be done with their consent. Given there were no direct consequences I'm happy to let it slide ONCE but if Ramo wants you to edit then I expect you to do so.


----------



## Anilar

Ofcourse!, realised the godmodding part when I had pressed the post button. So decided to let it be for know, and ask permission so to speak instead.


----------



## Lord Ramo

Calling Titus a little girl?! He should backhand you for your insolence! Or just reply next time being a jerk once more. Titus is baaaaad.


----------



## yoyoyo12365

Does the update go up tonight?


----------



## Serpion5

Yes. It will be up later.


----------



## Serpion5

The update is up. 

Santaire, you missed this one but just post as though you were fighting shadows or something.


----------



## yoyoyo12365

So, it's okay to put up ideas as to how we might go about destroying this thing here, right? If so, I shall just edit this post, but I want to be absolutely sure before I go and post up battle strategies and such.

EDIT: Okay, so we know just how effective the Smiting Lance is against the big guy, and we have two people who can use that attack that haven't yet.
So, I'm thinking we have those people do that, and then any hard hitting physical attackers get in there (like Strike Raid or Critical Strike), and mess up what's left of the Darkside.
I know it's not much in the way of a plan, but it would most assuredly take care of it.


----------



## Serpion5

The idea here is to co-ordinate with other party members to maximize your damage. 

For example, we just witnessed that two quakes together are better than one. 

What can all of you do to compliment or enhance each other's attacks? Like I've said before, discuss your options here or in PM. 

The fate of this world depends on how quickly you can destroy this creature.


----------



## Santaire

Ah god, sorry man


----------



## Dawnstar

Well what if everyone rushes in to attack the Darkside at once? Overwhelm it with powerful physical attacks while it's weakened


----------



## Anilar

I don't know if several timed explosions would create a more powerful version. But otherwise, for my part powerful Lightning attacks from my Axe is probably the best I can do, against it.

I don't think we Puppet wielders are quite experienced enough to completely tear its defenses down, to make it completely open and vunerable for critical strikes.

Im thinking every smiting lance, directed at a single point on the creature. Targetting the point that our education tells us is a weak point of the creature. Im thinking its head, or where it would have a heart. Backed up with Critical strikes. Rest of us just doing what we can.


----------



## yoyoyo12365

I don't imagine that I have enough power to pull off another smiting lance so soon after the last one... But two lances backed by the critical strikes would do well.
I'm thinking center of mass for two lances, as it would likely tear it to pieces. Then it would be up to us to simply clean up what's left with what we have.


----------



## Midge913

My abilities are more suited to fighting multiple foes, which is Tav'eran's strong suit anyway with his background. I will do what I can to protect the Smiter's and the magic users and then get in critical strikes when I can.


----------



## Dawnstar

I'm better suited to fighting a single enemy, so I'll join those who are attacking the Darkside up close by using Fever Pitch. Although I imagine afterwards I'll be pretty exhausted from all the effort of using Fever Pitch after Sanctuary


----------



## Santaire

I know I missed the update serpion but you've actually given Midge 2 updates to post for, one using his explosion with yoyo and the other fighting with Rems.

Edit: about the plan, we have 3 smiting lance keybearers and only one of them is drained and 2 critical strikes as most people either have fever pitch and/or unlock + one magic ability, Anilar being the only fully magical character.

Maybe if enough of us used unlock on it at the same time we *might* have a chance of destroying it but in the end it all comes down to whether Serpion's in a generous mood


----------



## Lord Ramo

Alternatively and this is just a different idea, we could watch the superiority of Titus, insulting and degrading it to death? Wouldn't that be more fun? 

On a serious note how about we all just attack it at once with everything we gots till it dies? I like both ideas.


----------



## Yru0

Hazim will probably relegate himself to a supporting role, I don't see how magnetism, throwing a knife, becoming invisible or trying to gain access to a heartless' nonexistent heart could help  But if anyone wants something to face the 'slashy slashy' then Hazim is at your service. :yahoo:


----------



## Midge913

Santaire said:


> I know I missed the update serpion but you've actually given Midge 2 updates to post for, one using his explosion with yoyo and the other fighting with Rems.


Actually mate he hasn't. I used explosion last post and what Serp is talking about is the fact that my explosion further disoriented the Darkside. This update I am solely kicking ass and taking names with Rems.


----------



## Anilar

Have we agreed to something, or should we just do our own stuff. Im guessing im still a bit away. Titus your probably faster than me, don't need to know everything you do, but do you run ahead to engage the darkside that is worthy of your abilities. Or are you approaching more slowly and with caution.

Im just going to charge the beast and chop at it with axe and lightning.

Serpion how agile kung fu like are we. Are we talking what I call flying kung fu, where we can do just about anything with our awesome powers matrix style, except beat those with even more awesome powers. Or we talking jackie chan in his more common movies, able to do enhanced bakur and the like. Or are we ordinary people with a fancy sword and advanced combat armour.


----------



## Serpion5

Exactly how kung fu are you? To a realistic level, but I'll allow some anime level badassery considering this is Kingdom Hearts.

Let me give an example.


----------



## Midge913

Sorry for the delay in my post man. I have had a bit of the writer's block of late.


----------



## Serpion5

The update should come this week, weekend at the latest.


----------



## Dawnstar

Serpion5 said:


> The update should come this week, weekend at the latest.


Apologies for the delay in my update Serp 

I shall endeavor for it to be up by tomorrow night


----------



## Serpion5

I still need *Jackinator* and *Rems* to post, so I am extending the update to midweek.


----------



## Serpion5

Update is up in case any missed it.


----------



## Rems

Gah, fuck, fuck,fuck. I'm so sorry for my lack of participation these last few weeks (i know how frustrating that is for a GM), ive been too busy (and to be honest somewhat lacking in inclination) to get anything up for any of the rpg's i'm involved in. 

I would like to re-affirm my interest in this rpg however and will try to get an post for this latest update.


----------



## Serpion5

Huzzah! Feel free to cover the events of last update as well if you wish.


----------



## Dawnstar

Serpion5 said:


> Huzzah! Feel free to cover the events of last update as well if you wish.


Thought i would give you a heads up, I'm pretty busy this week with an assignment I need to finish so I'll probably have my next update up sometime next week


----------



## yoyoyo12365

I have a question.
As my character was trained initially in the temple of Darkness, do I know this master who has just revealed himself to us?


----------



## Serpion5

yoyoyo12365 said:


> I have a question.
> As my character was trained initially in the temple of Darkness, do I know this master who has just revealed himself to us?


You may recognize his face but you will not know his name.


----------



## Midge913

Serp, is there a way that Tav'eran could send a message back to his home temple, regarding the situation on the current planet, without returning home to report in person? I am fairly certain that Tav'eran wouldn't turn away from a fight, but duty still compels him to report.


----------



## Dawnstar

Midge913 said:


> Serp, is there a way that Tav'eran could send a message back to his home temple, regarding the situation on the current planet, without returning home to report in person? I am fairly certain that Tav'eran wouldn't turn away from a fight, but duty still compels him to report.


That's actually given me an idea for Dawn's decision Midge


----------



## Midge913

Can I get a ruling on my query Serp? I would love to get a post up


----------



## Serpion5

Ah, sorry Midge I missed that one. You can make use of scrying in order to deliver a report across worlds. 

Scrying allows you to temporarily communicate between mirrors or still waters or anything similar, much like a video call. The magic is draining as it must reach incredible distances, so generally you will only have a few moments to explain your situation and receive an answer. 

In this case, you may assume your superior is willing to allow you to continue your mission under Master Erathiel. Remember at this stage you do not know the Dark keybearer's name.


----------



## Midge913

Serpion5 said:


> Ah, sorry Midge I missed that one. You can make use of scrying in order to deliver a report across worlds.
> 
> Scrying allows you to temporarily communicate between mirrors or still waters or anything similar, much like a video call. The magic is draining as it must reach incredible distances, so generally you will only have a few moments to explain your situation and receive an answer.
> 
> In this case, you may assume your superior is willing to allow you to continue your mission under Master Erathiel. Remember at this stage you do not know the Dark keybearer's name.


Roger. Thanks mate.


----------



## Serpion5

Attention folks, the update will come midweek, so I advise you make use of the weekend to post. Only two players have acted so far.


----------



## Midge913

My apologies bud... Mine will be up today.


----------



## Dawnstar

My update will be up tomorrow Serp 

Between school and life I haven't had as much time to work on it as I wold have liked, but all shall be finished by tomorrow


----------



## Serpion5

I'll give it another day or two, I'm positive there's still one more to come. :wink:


----------



## Serpion5

Well it's late but there it is. :wacko: 

If we post quickly the next one can be up in a fortnight.


----------



## Rems

A query Serp, can a keybearer project their blade into any other forms, for example a pistol? Just an idle thought as given my character comes from a blackpowder/steampunk world he has an affinity/appreciation for them. 

Aside from that, hoorah update!


----------



## Serpion5

Rems said:


> A query Serp, can a keybearer project their blade into any other forms, for example a pistol? Just an idle thought as given my character comes from a blackpowder/steampunk world he has an affinity/appreciation for them.
> 
> Aside from that, hoorah update!


Generally no, a keyblade only has one form. It does form the conduit for your spells and temple related abilities however.


----------



## Anilar

Any nearby temple of balance ???.


----------



## Serpion5

For the time being, assume not. You do not have the time to be wandering too far at this point, but you will be exploring more of this world soon.


----------



## Serpion5

I'd like to update this by the end of the week. 

If you need to post, please do so soon.


----------



## Dawnstar

Serpion5 said:


> If you need to post, please do so soon.


Will do k:


----------



## Lord Ramo

Sorry havent posted yet, will endeavor to do so soon.


----------



## Midge913

On it mate


----------



## Midge913

Sorry for the double post and for the delay in my post. I will be trying to get something up in the next couple of days.

EDIT: My post is finally up. Sorry for the long wait. Serp you can smack me with a tray for being the hold out. Looking forward to the update.


----------



## Serpion5

Midge913 said:


> Sorry for the double post and for the delay in my post. I will be trying to get something up in the next couple of days.
> 
> EDIT: My post is finally up. Sorry for the long wait. Serp you can smack me with a tray for being the hold out. Looking forward to the update.


Well I was also waiting for Jackinator and Ramo, but I can account for them later if need be. 


Well it almost killed me, but update is up. Multiple posting is fine for this one. :good: 

Also, to those that may need to PM me for their update, I ask that you do so asap so we can save time. :biggrin:


----------



## Anilar

Bayle, Maleek and Hazim, or me who feel like hunting a dark sorcerer.


----------



## Santaire

Yoyo, dawnstar, how should we kill this guy?


----------



## Dawnstar

Santaire said:


> Yoyo, dawnstar, how should we kill this guy?


Aren't we supposed to capture him? :scratchhead:

And I say we knock part of the maze down to either distract him or bury him in crates so we can secure him


----------



## yoyoyo12365

We would need to bury him. My guess is that he's probably trained well enough that some falling boxes won't even make him flinch.

So, do we try to force him back into the maze, then bring as much of it down on him as we can?


----------



## Dawnstar

yoyoyo12365 said:


> So, do we try to force him back into the maze, then bring as much of it down on him as we can?


I'd say that sounds a plan as good as any. Since he's wearing keybearer style armour he should be able to take it.

Santaire, sound like a plan?


----------



## Serpion5

You can make your plan apparent, but remember that only I will decide whether or not it works in the next update. 

 But it's good to see teamwork on the go. :good:


----------



## Dawnstar

Serpion5 said:


> You can make your plan apparent, but remember that only I will decide whether or not it works in the next update.


Read loud and clear k:

I'll have a read and quiet think over the next few days and see what else I can come up with


----------



## Midge913

For the group in the manor, Maleek would be incensed that this dark sorcer was on a world under the jurisdiction of balance. He would take off after the sorcerer, through a neoshadow. Perhaps one other person should follow, leaving the other two to handle the rest of the Neoshadows?

Serp am I able to kill a neoshadow in this update fast enough to take off after the Sorcerer?


----------



## Yru0

Midge913 said:


> For the group in the manor, Maleek would be incensed that this dark sorcer was on a world under the jurisdiction of balance. He would take off after the sorcerer, through a neoshadow. Perhaps one other person should follow, leaving the other two to handle the rest of the Neoshadows?
> 
> Serp am I able to kill a neoshadow in this update fast enough to take off after the Sorcerer?


Hazim is more of the one-on-one assasin style fighter (I was in an assasin's creed phase when I wrote the Char. sheet), so he may follow you...


----------



## Santaire

Dawnstar said:


> Aren't we supposed to capture him? :scratchhead:
> 
> And I say we knock part of the maze down to either distract him or bury him in crates so we can secure him


True enough but Kyranus has never been one for tradition or obeying orders :wink:

Back to the task at hand I say that's a great plan


----------



## Midge913

Anilar or Rems- What are your thoughts on our course of action?


----------



## Anilar

Not sure if Rumbling Earth is particular suited for hunting down a Dark Sorcerer, but maybe I can make a minor quake to slow him down, make him unsteady on his feet. Then devote my attention towards the neoshadows. While on of you fast and agile fellows hunt the sorcerer down.

Serpion5 have you received my question on PM ???


----------



## Midge913

Anilar said:


> Not sure if Rumbling Earth is particular suited for hunting down a Dark Sorcerer, but maybe I can make a minor quake to slow him down, make him unsteady on his feet. Then devote my attention towards the neoshadows. While on of you fast and agile fellows hunt the sorcerer down.
> 
> Serpion5 have you received my question on PM ???


Sounds interesting. Can you localize the quake like that? If so that might work. Rems any input?


----------



## Rems

Sounds good, i assume we're aiming to capture him alive right? Given that i have the 'move faster' ability i can protect myself and Anilar whilst he casts quake.


----------



## yoyoyo12365

Okay, we have the plan... So who goes first?


----------



## Anilar

Im probably making the entire first floor quake, and making ceiling tiles crash down and such, but im sure its something a sorcerer can protect himself from.


----------



## Dawnstar

yoyoyo12365 said:


> Okay, we have the plan... So who goes first?


I think either Santaire or myself should post first. Reason being Dawn is the one who spooks the guy into taking off and gives chase first, and Kyranus goes to secure the exit to stop him escaping.


----------



## Serpion5

All sounds good so far. 

Anilar, yes I received your PM and sorry for letting it slip my mind. Reply is inbound. :fool:


----------



## Santaire

If you've got an idea DawnStar, you post. I've got to write a post for another rp that's being updated very soon


----------



## Dawnstar

Santaire said:


> If you've got an idea DawnStar, you post. I've got to write a post for another rp that's being updated very soon


Works for me. I'll have mine up within the next 3-4 days


----------



## Midge913

Rems said:


> Sounds good, i assume we're aiming to capture him alive right? Given that i have the 'move faster' ability i can protect myself and Anilar whilst he casts quake.


This sounds good. Yes Rems, I intended on trying to capture him alive if at all possible. He may be a little bloodied up, but alive none the less. Ta'veran takes he responsibilities to the temple very seriously and therefore would want to know everything the man could tell us about what is going on on this world. 

Anilar, why don't you and Rems post first, get the quake going and beginning to deal with the neoshadows, then Yru0 and I can post regarding chasing down the sorcerer.


----------



## Anilar

I have opened the party of sorceror catching. Darn it was hard to come up with thoughts and feelings of my fellow keybearers, hope I have not overstepped what I should be able to peruse over two hours of drinking and story telling, since Im not sure how I should edit it.


----------



## Midge913

Nice post mate. I am perfectly fine with what you have said about Maleek. I wouldn't go comparing him to some sort of plains dog to his face, but you have pretty much hit spot on the nature of the man. Nice opening for the sorcerer battle as well! I will try to get a post up later today.


----------



## Serpion5

I have snet an update via PM to Lord Ramo, so do not be alarmed when he posts.  

Jackinator, if you still wish to participate, let me know.


----------



## Midge913

whew, my post is finally up


----------



## Anilar

Didn't know my speech was so broken up, as the last two sentences I speak according to your post Midge913. :grin:

But good post.


----------



## Midge913

haha!!! I just saw all the typos in that last part I have fixed it to make you sound much more eloquent:biggrin:


----------



## Santaire

I... Has... Writers... Block :wacko:

Must... Think... Of... Post... :headbutt:


----------



## Dawnstar

Santaire said:


> I... Has... Writers... Block :wacko:
> 
> Must... Think... Of... Post... :headbutt:


Tell me about it :wacko:

I've got a lack of time block :headbutt:

Tonight I'll see what I can come up with


----------



## Yru0

Sorry all, I'm slowly but surely catching up on my RPs, but still got some final school stuff to do. Give me next week and then the beautiful summer shall arrive and I can devote more time


----------



## Midge913

What is going on with this one? Lets see some posts folks!


----------



## Serpion5

Sometime soon guys. I want to update this by next weekend, through the week even if possible.


----------



## Serpion5

Heelllooooo???


----------



## Santaire

I've got most of a post written but to be honest I'd forgotten about it

Edit: Post is up. Any problems let me know. And that goes for you 2 as well Yoyo and Dawnstar


----------



## Dawnstar

Serpion5 said:


> Heelllooooo???


Sorry mate 

Swear on my life my post will be up tomorrow. Had some real life issues the past week and a bit

Edit: Post is up now, if anything needs changed just pm me



Santaire said:


> I've got most of a post written but to be honest I'd forgotten about it
> 
> Edit: Post is up. Any problems let me know. And that goes for you 2 as well Yoyo and Dawnstar


Everything looks fine to me


----------



## yoyoyo12365

Mine is on the way, should be here by the end of the day.

EDIT: Post is up! Now we wait....


----------



## Dawnstar

I wonder whether we'll catch this shady warrior or not :scratchhead:


----------



## yoyoyo12365

My honest guess is that we will not. But hey, you never know. Maybe he's susceptible to large things falling on his head.


----------



## Dawnstar

I certainly hope so. Either that or he gets distracted for long enough that we can jump him and knock him out


----------



## Santaire

Amen to that.


----------



## Serpion5

Well now that enough have posted, I can get back to working out the update. 

Those who haven't yet, I will include parameters but if you miss this one no favours next time.


----------



## Santaire

I'm gone for 4 weeks from around 5pm GMT time today


----------



## Serpion5

Understood. k:


Expect an update over the weekend folks.


----------



## Dawnstar

Serpion5 said:


> Expect an update over the weekend folks.


Looking forward to it


----------



## Serpion5

We haz update.


----------



## yoyoyo12365

Serp, none of us actually has the Unlock ability, and none of us would be able to banish it then...


----------



## Serpion5

According to your character sheet, Veran has Unlock. Unless you changed it?


EDIT: Nope, that was derp on my part. Give me a few minutes. :scratchhead:

EDIT AGAIN: Fixed that, you can kill a possessor with a keyblade anyway. If that be the case. :wink: 



Again communication between members is encouraged if you want to talk your plans out here or via PM that is also good.


----------



## Dawnstar

Since Santaire is away for the next 4 weeks, is it down to me and yoyo to decide our course of action this update?


----------



## Serpion5

Yes. Just post your part and I'll decide his.


----------



## Rems

I haz unlock.

But am on the other side of town. Can i haz teleportz?

On a serious note re our group's post is Erathiel still in the hotel? (for writing my post).


----------



## Serpion5

Yes he is.


----------



## Dawnstar

Serpion5 said:


> Yes. Just post your part and I'll decide his.


Understood k:

Yoyo, what are you're feelings about things re the update?


----------



## Santaire

Nooooooo!!!!!!!!!

I haz connection. I shall try to post. Don't you dare write for me Serpion!!! :ireful2:

I write my own posts or I rage quit :cray:


----------



## yoyoyo12365

Well, as it stands, if it is one of these Possessors, it could be dangerous to let it stay loose. But then, if it's already found a host that can move like the one we incapacitated, it may just be better to let it be, as I don't think we really have the strength to deal with that.

On the other hand, it could well be a Nobody, and not be of any concern.

My vote is that we leave it be, whatever it is, for now.


----------



## Santaire

Then Veran is an idiot.

Actually, rather harsh. But you really can't risk something like that being let loose in a crowded city, especially with the temple tied up far away with other foes

Kyranus will hunt it down alone if you two want to leave. But he *will* hunt it down


----------



## yoyoyo12365

But then you really should consider, what if there is nothing to hunt down at all? It could be a nobody, and already be gone. How about if we search the area, then if we find nothing, we go back and report it?

Remember also that we don't have any idea what's happening to the others, and for all we know, it could have gone perfectly well, and they're already back at the inn, resting.


----------



## Dawnstar

yoyoyo12365 said:


> But then you really should consider, what if there is nothing to hunt down at all? It could be a nobody, and already be gone. How about if we search the area, then if we find nothing, we go back and report it?


This is what I'm leaning towards. 

With the Temple being preoccupied for the foreseeable future, us three are possibly the only force available to deal with the Possessor for now. If it IS lurking around somewhere, we have a responsibility to at least spend a few hours searching for it.

We could also contact Masther Erathiel and ask his advice on the situation if thats still an option?


----------



## Serpion5

Scrying is an option. If one of you wishes to try then let me know.


----------



## Midge913

I will be posting up tomorrow. I will either send out a PM to those in my group, or get with you all here in the thread about how we want to proceed.


----------



## Midge913

Sorry about the double post Serp.

So folks in group mansion, how do we want to go about this. I am more than happy to start things off, but I feel that there should be some conversation involved. I think what I am going to do is get my post up, hopefully today, up to the point that the Tormenter disappears into the Dark portal. I will then leave it open, perhaps ask some questions of the group or some such. Then make a second post dealing with going back to the hotel to report to Erathiel. To that end, who wants to make the report to the Dark Master?


----------



## Anilar

Sounds like a good plan Midge913. Im not sure if anyone in particular should be reporting or we all should. Don't know if anyone of us can make a dramatic report, that would make for a good read.


----------



## Serpion5

I am hoping to put an update up next week, next weekend at the latest. Those of you still needing to post please hurry. I'll update sooner if it's possible.


----------



## Rems

@Midge 

I wasn't sure if we were supposed to end our segment reporting to Erathiel or being en route. I left it open as you can see. 

I'd be happy to make the report if you want. Bayle would be inclined to deliver it, a hold over from his army days. He likes to see himself as a leader figure.


----------



## Midge913

Rems said:


> @Midge
> 
> I wasn't sure if we were supposed to end our segment reporting to Erathiel or being en route. I left it open as you can see.
> 
> I'd be happy to make the report if you want. Bayle would be inclined to deliver it, a hold over from his army days. He likes to see himself as a leader figure.


That is fine with me, though it really doesn't matter to Tav'eran. I was hoping to get Yru0 and Anilar posted before we did that, but I am not sure where they are in the posting scheme. If I run across Anilar on MSN today, I will ask him. Anyhow, I more than happy to let Bayle give the report, Tav'eran will have a report of his own to give to his Master back at his home temple at some point and I see Tav'eran as a man that would get annoyed at saying the same thing twice.


----------



## Yru0

Sorry all, having some internet problems, we have a single computer here right now and I'm having trouble getting on for a good length of time


----------



## Midge913

An interesting plan Anilar. Rems do you want to stay and help with the investigation? or do you want to go to report to Erathiel? Though I would think that perhaps Hazim is the quickest of all of us, perhaps he should give the report to Erathiel?


----------



## Anilar

Incredible what a mind can come up with in the process of writing or something :wink:


----------



## Rems

Ah, a good idea indeed Anilar, who knows what could be in this den of evil. 

Perhaps we should split up into 2 groups? Erathiel may have a task for whoever returns to the inn and one keybearer on his own may not be able to fulfill it. There could also be the danger of an ambush given that we now know for sure a heartless cult is operating in the city. A cult who may have seen us just trash a safehouse of theirs.


----------



## Midge913

I am fine with going or staying. Rems you said that you wanted to report to Erathiel, who do you want to accompany you back?


----------



## Serpion5

Still waiting on a couple, so I'll push this back a bit more. 

If you need to post, please do.


----------



## Midge913

Dear lord my apologies Serp! So group mansion, where are we in the grand scheme of things? Who is going back to report to Erathiel and who is going to search the bad guys place?


----------



## Anilar

Im going to stay, taking a look around the mansion. Not sure those few lines needs written down as a update. Find it slightly more important, that we get written that we have send one or two of you to report back to the master.


----------



## Midge913

indeed. how about rems and i return, you and Yru0 stay mansion side


----------



## Anilar

Work for me.


----------



## Serpion5

Is that all? There should be three more posts up, but there aren't.  

I have to take a week's leave of Heresy for work come Sunday and I intend to update before then regardless of who's posted or not. You have until then. 

Dawnstar, Yoyo and Yru0 I'm waiting on you.


----------



## Dawnstar

Serpion5 said:


> Dawnstar, Yoyo and Yru0 I'm waiting on you.


It will be done, my Lord k:


----------



## Serpion5

Update is coming tomorrow.


----------



## Yru0

Post is up, apologies for taking so long to get it up.


----------



## Serpion5

Alrighty, easy one this time. I will be absent for a week for work starting tomorrow. I will still have access to Heresy periodically via phone, but I needed to get the update itself done before then. If you have any questions, post here and i will answer when the oppurtunity arises.


----------



## Yru0

Hmm ok all, who's thinking of staying and who's thinking of going out to find this missing keybearer?

I'm thinking that Hazim would stay due to Erathiel being a master of his OWN temple, but if I were honest I WANT him to go out to find the other keybearer. To this end he could come into internal conflict: wanting answers to questions, such as, why is Erathiel working on a world officially not under the watch of the Dark Temple? etcetera, etcetera. But I think in order to do that, a bunch of those whom he has come to 'trust' would have to also pursue that course of action.

Any advice from you guys? Go with what I want the character to do? Or what I think would be more likely for the character to do?


----------



## Midge913

There is no question for Tav'eran. He goes to find and help the missing Keybearer if he can. I have a post to sort out for ABTN but then my attention is on this one. I have some great ideas that I can't wait to get on paper.


----------



## Santaire

Kyranus is searching for the missing keybearer with Tav'eran


----------



## Rems

Yru0 said:


> Any advice from you guys? Go with what I want the character to do? Or what I think would be more likely for the character to do?


I would advise to always stay in character, it is a roleplay after all. Still we do this for fun, so pick the path you'd enjoy more and be able to post to a higher quality for.

Bayle is going to stay with Erathiel. The heartless are a known threat, that will destroy this world if left unchecked. The greatest good for the greatest number of people can, with the information available now, be done by staying with Erathiel.


----------



## yoyoyo12365

I am so sorry. Life has been hectic the last few weeks, getting back into the swing of things, and with school starting and all.

I swear that I won't miss any more updates. I can also include the information from the one I missed in this one, if you like.

My most sincere apologies,

Yoyo


----------



## Serpion5

It's cool yoyo. Just include the last update in this one and we are all good. :king:


----------



## Dawnstar

Dawn is going to choose to stay with the Master as she thinks it's too risky to go searching for the Custodian and thinks the Heartless on this world are a great threat that need to be dealt with


----------



## yoyoyo12365

I have updated. Hope that the absence of Heresy hasn't lost any interest in this RP, I find it genuinely interesting.


----------



## Midge913

I am still in so at least there are two of us I will be taking stock of where I am with RP posts and getting to this one as soon as time allows.


----------



## Santaire

I'm still in, just need a post to form itself in my mind


----------



## Dawnstar

I'm still in as well guys 

I'll begin writing my post within the next few days, probably be up Sunday/Monday


----------



## Serpion5

Sweet. I'll see this through for you guys. :victory:


----------



## Dawnstar

Serpion5 said:


> Sweet. I'll see this through for you guys. :victory:


Till the end, my friend :victory:


----------



## Santaire

Dawnstar said:


> Till the end, my friend :victory:


Is it just me or does this sound like something out of an action/tragedy film or book?


----------



## Midge913

I will be working on my post today and tomorrow, hopefully it will be up by tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Anilar

Will look to update one of the coming days.


----------



## Rems

I'm still in.

My post seems to have been eaten during the site's downtime. I don't remember which way i decided. I'll have a new one up this week.


----------



## Serpion5

End of next week. 

I'll update then regardless, and anyone who misses out can play catchup.


----------



## Midge913

Sorry for the wait Serp, my post is finally up.


----------



## Midge913

Sorry for the double post, but are the rest of you that need to post going to do so?


----------



## Santaire

Hopefully tonight; if not then Serp, update without me


----------



## Serpion5

Update will come later this evening. Still one or two needing to post i think.


----------



## Serpion5

Well I want to apologize for failing abysmally to meet my own expectations. I will push myself to get something up this week. 

On a related note, DAWNSTAR! :threaten:


----------



## Midge913

Don't get too bent out of shape about it man, there are still one or two that still need to post I believe.


----------



## Serpion5

It is ALIVE!


----------



## Midge913

Sweeet!!! I will be getting with you at some point Serp to discuss a few particulars.


----------



## Yru0

I'm fighting myself typing this, but I'm afraid I can't continue to give this RP the commitment it deserves. Tbh, since the whole 'hacking' affair I've kind of taken a step back and had to devote more time away from RPing. Sorry all for any probs my dropping out causes, and I wish the you the best of luck!

Again, I really apologise for any trouble this causes.


----------



## Serpion5

Yru0 said:


> I'm fighting myself typing this, but I'm afraid I can't continue to give this RP the commitment it deserves. Tbh, since the whole 'hacking' affair I've kind of taken a step back and had to devote more time away from RPing. Sorry all for any probs my dropping out causes, and I wish the you the best of luck!
> 
> Again, I really apologise for any trouble this causes.


Fair enough dude, and no worries. 

Hazim is an NPC for the moment, I'll decide his course of action once I've figured out which decision will amuse me more.


----------



## Anilar

Im a bit unsure who went with what desicion, since my desicion is influenced by what I see as the group that can benefit mostly from my presence. Maybe not names but numbers will suffice. And Erathiels group was going to hunt tormentor correct, just want to be certain, before making mistakes.


----------



## Serpion5

That is correct.


----------



## Midge913

Well all, I am posting up to see what is going on with this one. I have been thinking of getting a post up now that my holiday bustle has quieted down, but I am not sure if anyone else is still in for continuing on. If others are planning on posting I will get to work on a post right away, if not... well, let's see what happens.


----------



## Serpion5

I am still for continuing this. But yea, kinda need to know if the majority of players will as well.


----------



## yoyoyo12365

I would love to still be in this, and I hope that I don't have to see it die. I just seem to be having a difficult time coming up with a post when the end result kind of relies on another person's actions...


----------



## Serpion5

yoyoyo12365 said:


> I would love to still be in this, and I hope that I don't have to see it die. I just seem to be having a difficult time coming up with a post when the end result kind of relies on another person's actions...


Just post with the information you have as far as you can. There's nothing wrong with posting again later. 



Also, I have decided that Hazim will follow Maleek, so Midge's group can factor his presence into your posts. 

Anilar, if it helps your decision, this would make following Erathiel your most logical choice. However you too have the option if you wish to remain with the others of your temple.


----------

